# اقتراح انشاء قسم لنظم المعلومات الجغرافيةgis ..............نرجو التصويت



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب الكرام تحية عطرة و بعد
اردت ان تشاركوني اليوم بأرئكم الكريمة بموضوعي هذا الذي اود من خلاله طرح فكرة إنشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بهذا الملتقى الفاضل حتى تكتمل شموليته و تزداد أهميته بالإلمام بمختلف جوانب الهندسة
ولا يخفى على أحد منا اليوم مدى اهمية هذا المجال بالنسبة لجميع تخصصات الهندسة ليس فقط الجغرافيا و التخطيط اللإقليمي أو الحضري
فأرجو إخوتي الكرام أن تجعلوا من هذا الموضوع حجر الأساس 
لإنشاء هذا القسم بمنتدانا الغالي حتى تعم الفائدة و نرجو من الجميع المشاركة لإبراز اهمية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية كل حسب تخصصه و مجال استخدامه وتجاربه ، حتى تصل الفكرة للمشرفين الأفاضل و تتحقق الفكرة بإذن الله
اذكر ان الموضوع سبق و أن أقترح من قبل احد الأعضاء من قبل و لاقى استجابة طيبة من الأعضاء
لكن و كما يقال
فذكر إن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين
رجاءنا ان تعم الفائدة و يرتقي الملتقى لكل ما هو جديد و مفيد للمهندسين العرب
بارك الله فيكم جميعا مشرفين و أعضاء ووفقكم لما فيه الخير و الصلاح ورفع بكم شأن هذه الأمة الأبية بين الأمم
المهندسة مريم محمد علي/


----------



## ESRAA AL-RASHAYDH (30 مارس 2010)

كلمات جميلة جدا انها اكثر من كلمات


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي الفاضل على المرور 
لكن بودي أن تشاركنا برأيك بخصوص إنشاء هذا القسم ومدى أهميته بالنسبة لك كمهندس وبعض الإقتراحات التي تراها مناسبة
مشكور على مرورك الطيب و تعليقك ع الموضوع
م/مريم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (30 مارس 2010)

أوافق الأخت مريم وإن شاء الله أكون أول المشاركين


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا أخي أبو المعتز
نتمنى أن تعم الفائدة للجميع
هل لديكم فكرة عن هذا المجال أخي الفاضل أو تجربة عمل مسقبة؟؟
أرجو إدراجها للفائدة
بارك الله فيك مرة ثانية ع المرور و المساندة الطيبة
م/ مريم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (30 مارس 2010)

* 
الأخت الفاضلة ما المقصود بالضبط ...بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية .. وهل هي ( خرائط ..بيانات ... احصائيات ...........الخ)؟؟
رجاء التوضيح .*


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

[]نظم المعلومات الجغرافية علم يهتم بربط المعلومات بالمكان، و لا يخفى على الجميع أهميته في عالم اليوم، فهو عبارة عن أدوات لجمع و إدخال ومعالجة و تحليل و عرض و إخراج المعلومات الجغرافية و الوصفية لأهداف معينة، إذ ان للنظام مقدرة على ادخال المعلومات الجغرافية على اختلاف انواعها من خرائط طبوغرافية، صور جوية، مرئيات فضائية، و المعلومات الوصفية ارقام احصائية، جداول.... ومعالجة هذه المعلومات و لتخزينها و تحليلها للحصول في الأخير على نتائج في شكل خرائط رقمية، تقارير جداول رسومات بيانية، حسب احتياجات المستخدم.
ولعل الفائدة الكبرى من تطبيق هذه النظم تكمن في ربط المعلومات الجغرافية بالمعلومات البيانية و دمجهما مع بعض لإجراء تحليلات للإستفادة منها في تقديم الحلول و الخدمات الجغرافية في صورة الكترونية و منحها للجهات المعنية مما يسهل مهمتها في متابعة المشاكل المختلفة و سرعة المبادرة إلى حلها.
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الدول المتقدمة تستخدم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في كافة مشروعاتها التنموية، بإعتبارها الوسيلة الأمثل في الوصول إلى حلول سريعة، حيث يعد هذا النظام من أهم الوسائل الحديثة في التخطيط الإستراتيجي بشكل عام، إذ تنعكس تطبيقاته في الوصول إلى الحلول المثلى و تقديم خدمات متميزة و الإرتقاء بالعمل إلى كل ما يحقق أهداف التنمية الستدامة
هذا بإختصار أخي الفاضل تعرف عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
اشكركم ع المتابعة و المرور الطيبة و اتمنى مششاركة باقي الأعضاء خاصة ذوي الإختصاص و المهتمين بالمجال لتعم الفائدة اكثر


----------



## cadeau (30 مارس 2010)

ارجو ادراج مقترحاتكم ​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (30 مارس 2010)

أتمنى للقائمين على تطبيق فكرة إنشاء القسم كل السداد والتوفيق. وللتأكيد على أهمية القسم (خاصة للمتخصصين في التخطيط الحضري) أرجو الإطلاع على رابط الموضوع التالي:
مثال نموذجي للتوزيع المكاني للخدمات والمرافق بإسلوب التحليل الجغرافي.


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي ثابت على المرور الطيب
جازاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شهبندر (30 مارس 2010)

سلام
أعتقد أن الفكرة عمليّة فيما يتعلّق بشبكات الامدادات (Supply chain)، بالنظر إلى الحاجة لاختيار المسالك الأكثر ملاءمة (زمن+تكلفة)


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

cadeau قال:


> ارجو ادراج مقترحاتكم ​



مشكور اخي الفاضل على المرور
نتمنى مشاركة اصحاب التخصص بأرائهم المفيدة


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

شهبندر قال:


> سلام
> أعتقد أن الفكرة عمليّة فيما يتعلّق بشبكات الامدادات (supply chain)، بالنظر إلى الحاجة لاختيار المسالك الأكثر ملاءمة (زمن+تكلفة)



اكيد اخي الفاضل 
مشكور ع المشاركة سوف نوضح ذلك من خلال مشاركات ان شاء الله تفي بالغرض نتمنى مشاركة اهل التخصص للتوضيح اكثر


----------



## محمود العرب (30 مارس 2010)

ان من اسباب رقي هذا الصرح العظيم وجود مثل هذه الافكار والكلمات التى تنبع من عقلية نابغة واعية ويشرفني ان اكون ممن وضعوا ردودا لهذا الموضوع للتعبير عن الشكر على المبادرة الطيبة ولما لهذا المجال من اهمية واسعة وشاملة


----------



## agabeain (30 مارس 2010)

عمل رائع وجميل نتمنى لكل القائميين بالامر التقدم والازدهار واللة الموفق


----------



## africano800 (30 مارس 2010)

بالطبع gis برنامج هام جدا جدا


----------



## العجمىى (30 مارس 2010)

موضوع سوف يستفيد منه الجميع موافق بثلث


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (30 مارس 2010)

فى بداية طريقى قررت أن أعمل بالمساحه واستخدمت الgis ولكن لا أعلم هل هو علم واسع لهذه الدرجه أم لا أرى أن لإستفتاء يجب أن يكون موقوفا على على أصحاب إستخدامه 

ولكن بالمقارنه بالأقسام الأخرى أعتقد أننى كمهندس فلزات أقول بأنه لا يصح إنشاء قسم خاص GIS لأن فى هذه الحاله يجب أنشاء قسم خاص باللحام والفحص والتراكيب والأكواد


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

محمود العرب قال:


> ان من اسباب رقي هذا الصرح العظيم وجود مثل هذه الافكار والكلمات التى تنبع من عقلية نابغة واعية ويشرفني ان اكون ممن وضعوا ردودا لهذا الموضوع للتعبير عن الشكر على المبادرة الطيبة ولما لهذا المجال من اهمية واسعة وشاملة



نشكركم أخونا الفاضل محمود العرب على المرور و تعليقكم الطيب
نتمنى ان يتحقق الأمر حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع
بارك الله فيكم و جازاكم الله خيرا
م/ مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

agabeain قال:


> عمل رائع وجميل نتمنى لكل القائميين بالامر التقدم والازدهار واللة الموفق



نشكركم اخي الفاضل على المرور الطيب
جازاكم الله خيرا
وفقنا الله جميعا
م/ مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

africano800 قال:


> بالطبع gis برنامج هام جدا جدا



مشكور أخي الفاضل على المرور
ارجو ان تفيدنا بما لديك من معلومات عن هذا المجال
حتى تعم الفائدة
بارك الله فيكم على المرور
م/ مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> موضوع سوف يستفيد منه الجميع موافق بثلث



بارك الله لنا فيك أخي الفاضل و بثلثك
نرجو ان تتم باقي الموافقة من بقية الأعضاء
بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب ونتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع من الوضوع
واتمنى ان يعرض الأعضاء تجاربهم و رأيهم بالموضوع


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي قال:


> فى بداية طريقى قررت أن أعمل بالمساحه واستخدمت الgis ولكن لا أعلم هل هو علم واسع لهذه الدرجه أم لا أرى أن لإستفتاء يجب أن يكون موقوفا على على أصحاب إستخدامه
> 
> ولكن بالمقارنه بالأقسام الأخرى أعتقد أننى كمهندس فلزات أقول بأنه لا يصح إنشاء قسم خاص GIS لأن فى هذه الحاله يجب أنشاء قسم خاص باللحام والفحص والتراكيب والأكواد



بداية اخي الفاضل اشكرك على المرور الطيب
لك كل الحرية في عدم الموافقة على انشاء هذا القسم لكن نرجو منكم أخي الفاضل اقناعنا بوجهة نظرك
ولو بعرض مبسط عن هذه التخصصات التي ادرجتها هل بإمكانها اقتحام جميع مجالات الهندسة و هل يمكن أن يستخدمها اي مهندس في مجال تخصصه على الأقل
مثل gis
بدأت اعلبقك بإستخدامك لهذا النظام هل لنا ان نعرف ما سبب تخليك عنه قدي يكون من السلبيا التي قد نستفيد منها ارجو الرد للمناقشة أخي الفاضل حتى تعم الفائدة
جازاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## General michanics (30 مارس 2010)

كأنو الموضوع شوي صعب تحقيقه لأنو بالنسبة لتخصصي كمهندس ميكانيك لا أرى منه أي علاقة بالتخصص إلا إذا كان هناك علاقة مع باقي الأقسام و أسأل الله التوفيق لكم و السداد في الرأي


----------



## مطيع يحيى (30 مارس 2010)

*عمل رائع وجميل نتمنى لكل القائميين بالامر التقدم والازدهار واللة الموفق*​


----------



## محمد النتشة (30 مارس 2010)

لا أعلم ولاكن حجب الحاجة الأعضاء 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مطيع يحيى (30 مارس 2010)

اوافق بشدة واتمنى تجاوز كل المعوقات والله يوفقكي يا اخت مريم ,,,


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (30 مارس 2010)

اقتراح جميل منك يابشمهندسة مريم ... ونتمنى ان يتم فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله وبمشاركة المختصين والمهتمين به وبالتوفيق.


----------



## م.ع. (30 مارس 2010)

فكرة رائعة وأتمنى أن ينضم إليها عدد من الخبراء في المجال الهندسي لاسيما قسم الهندسة المائية وان نتشارك ونتبادل المعلومات والخبرات في آخر المستجدات فيما يتعلق بتطبيقات gis في مجال الهندسة
وشكراً جزيلاً على هذا الاقتراح مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق في تطبيقه وسأكون من المشاركين بإذن الله


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

general michanics قال:


> كأنو الموضوع شوي صعب تحقيقه لأنو بالنسبة لتخصصي كمهندس ميكانيك لا أرى منه أي علاقة بالتخصص إلا إذا كان هناك علاقة مع باقي الأقسام و أسأل الله التوفيق لكم و السداد في الرأي



احتمال أخي الفاضل
لكننا بطرحنا للموضوع وضعناه للتصويت لنرى درجة اهميته لأغلبية الأعضاء
حتى نعمم الفائدة للجميع نتمنى أن تجد فيه ما يفيد تخصصك 
على كل نشكركم على المرور الكريم وبارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

مطيع يحيى قال:


> *عمل رائع وجميل نتمنى لكل القائميين بالامر التقدم والازدهار واللة الموفق*​



بارك الله فيك اخونا الفاضل
نشكر لكم مروركم الطيب و نتمنى ان تفيدونا بما لديكم بشأن هذا المجال


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (30 مارس 2010)

مريم محمد علي قال:


> []نظم المعلومات الجغرافية علم يهتم بربط المعلومات بالمكان، و لا يخفى على الجميع أهميته في عالم اليوم، فهو عبارة عن أدوات لجمع و إدخال ومعالجة و تحليل و عرض و إخراج المعلومات الجغرافية و الوصفية لأهداف معينة، إذ ان للنظام مقدرة على ادخال المعلومات الجغرافية على اختلاف انواعها من خرائط طبوغرافية، صور جوية، مرئيات فضائية، و المعلومات الوصفية ارقام احصائية، جداول.... ومعالجة هذه المعلومات و لتخزينها و تحليلها للحصول في الأخير على نتائج في شكل خرائط رقمية، تقارير جداول رسومات بيانية، حسب احتياجات المستخدم.
> ولعل الفائدة الكبرى من تطبيق هذه النظم تكمن في ربط المعلومات الجغرافية بالمعلومات البيانية و دمجهما مع بعض لإجراء تحليلات للإستفادة منها في تقديم الحلول و الخدمات الجغرافية في صورة الكترونية و منحها للجهات المعنية مما يسهل مهمتها في متابعة المشاكل المختلفة و سرعة المبادرة إلى حلها.
> وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الدول المتقدمة تستخدم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في كافة مشروعاتها التنموية، بإعتبارها الوسيلة الأمثل في الوصول إلى حلول سريعة، حيث يعد هذا النظام من أهم الوسائل الحديثة في التخطيط الإستراتيجي بشكل عام، إذ تنعكس تطبيقاته في الوصول إلى الحلول المثلى و تقديم خدمات متميزة و الإرتقاء بالعمل إلى كل ما يحقق أهداف التنمية الستدامة
> هذا بإختصار أخي الفاضل تعرف عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
> اشكركم ع المتابعة و المرور الطيبة و اتمنى مششاركة باقي الأعضاء خاصة ذوي الإختصاص و المهتمين بالمجال لتعم الفائدة اكثر


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
أوافق أختى العزيزة مريم على هذا الإقتراح وأثق أنه ستتضح مدى أهميته عند البدأ فى التنفيذ فكما نعلم جميعاً أن أول الغيث قطرة ثم ينهمر.
أرجو من الله عز وجل أن يوفقنا كى نرقى بأنفسنا وبأمتنا الإسلامية
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

محمد النت قال:


> لا أعلم ولاكن حجب الحاجة الأعضاء
> جزاك الله كل خير



اكيد أخي الفاضل حاجة الجميع فوق كل اعتبار 
لذلك ادرجنا الموضوع للتصويت
بارك الله فيكم و شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/ مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

مطيع يحيى قال:


> اوافق بشدة واتمنى تجاوز كل المعوقات والله يوفقكي يا اخت مريم ,,,



بارك الله فيكم أخي مطيع
وإن شاء الله تتظافر الجهود لتحقيق الأفضل دوما
شكرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

ibrahimtawfick قال:


> اقتراح جميل منك يابشمهندسة مريم ... ونتمنى ان يتم فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله وبمشاركة المختصين والمهتمين به وبالتوفيق.



أشكر تأييدك و موافقتكم أخي الفاضل أبراهيم توفيق
بارك الله فيكم
ونتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

م.ع. قال:


> فكرة رائعة وأتمنى أن ينضم إليها عدد من الخبراء في المجال الهندسي لاسيما قسم الهندسة المائية وان نتشارك ونتبادل المعلومات والخبرات في آخر المستجدات فيما يتعلق بتطبيقات gis في مجال الهندسة
> وشكراً جزيلاً على هذا الاقتراح مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق في تطبيقه وسأكون من المشاركين بإذن الله



نشكركم اخي الفاضل م.ع على المرور الطيب
ونشكركم لتأييد الفكرة و الموافقة عليها
نأمل أن تلقى صدى ايجابي لدى المختصين و تعم الفائدة
شكرا لمشاركتكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

mostafa farghaly قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> أوافق أختى العزيزة مريم على هذا الإقتراح وأثق أنه ستتضح مدى أهميته عند البدأ فى التنفيذ فكما نعلم جميعاً أن أول الغيث قطرة ثم ينهمر.
> أرجو من الله عز وجل أن يوفقنا كى نرقى بأنفسنا وبأمتنا الإسلامية
> وجزاكم الله خيراً



بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل مصطفى فرغلي وجازاكم الله كل خير
نشكر تأييدكم للفكرة
ونتمنى ان يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير و الصلاح
بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (30 مارس 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 

ياريت والله حاجة محترمة وجميلة ومفيدة


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ياريت والله حاجة محترمة وجميلة ومفيدة



وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
كلنا طامعون في رضا الله أخي الفاضل نأمل أن يوفقنا ويهدينا سواء السبيل
اشكر مروركم الطيب و جازاكم الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## سنا الأمل (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا اختي انا اؤيد كلامك الكريم فالجغرافيا وخصوصا مع الهندسة مهمة جدا 

تانيا انا لا اعرف ماذا اقول بالضبط عن اي شيء درسته في هذا المجال لانني في الدرجة الاولى على مشوار الهندسة لهذا لن افيد كثيرا 

ولكن اعرف بانها من الاشياء المهمة جدا لنا كمهندسين 


دام حبك للملتقى اختي الحبيبة


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

سنا الأمل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا اختي انا اؤيد كلامك الكريم فالجغرافيا وخصوصا مع الهندسة مهمة جدا
> 
> تانيا انا لا اعرف ماذا اقول بالضبط عن اي شيء درسته في هذا المجال لانني في الدرجة الاولى على مشوار الهندسة لهذا لن افيد كثيرا
> ...



مشكورة جدا حبيبتي الغاتلية سنا تشرفت بمرورك
اعلم ومتأكدة جدا من إمكانياتك أختي الفاضلة التي التمسها من خلال مواضيعك و مشاركاتك التي تتسم بالتميز دوما وتفوق سنك، اشكر مرورك و مشاركتك بالموضوع أختي اسنا الأمل تحياتي لك ومن خلالك للشعب الليبي الشقيق
وتحياتي لأعضاء المنتدى المتميزين بأخلاقهم العالية ومشاراكتهم القيمة
أجدد شكري لك أخي الكريمة و بارك الله فيك
م/ مريم


----------



## mostafammy (30 مارس 2010)

أوافق الاخت مريم على الاقتراح


----------



## anvar (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا عزيزتي مريم اقتراح جيد المقصود بيانات gis اليس كذالك


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

mostafammy قال:


> أوافق الاخت مريم على الاقتراح



اشكر موافقتك و تأييدك للفكرة أخي الفاضل
جازاكم الله كل خير
وشكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

anvar قال:


> شكرا عزيزتي مريم اقتراح جيد المقصود بيانات gis اليس كذالك



نشكر مشاركتم أخ anvarإن كانت لديكم أي فكرة على الموضوع نأمل في ادراجها من أجل المناقشة و تحقيق الهد المنشود
شكرا لمروركم
م/مريم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 مارس 2010)

[font=qcf_bsml]ﭧ ﭨ ﭷ ﭸ ﭹ ﭺ ﭻ ﭽ [/font][font=qcf_p523]ﭭ ﭮ ﭯ ﭰ ﭱ ﭲ [/font][font=qcf_bsml]ﭼ[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]الذاريات: 55[/font]
[font=&quot]ارجو تصحيح الموضوع في الموضع نفسه 
[/font]
[font=&quot]دي ايه مش يقال؟
[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot][/font]


----------



## محمد ابوصلاح (30 مارس 2010)

والله فكرة الانشاء جميلة وتسهيل على الذى يحاول معرفة هذه المعلومات
انا مع الفكرة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

I can provide some books in this topic if you want , also I can provide some research too.
God bless you all


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (30 مارس 2010)

مواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافقة بال3


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (30 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق لكي
إن شاء الله يُنشأ هذا القسم


----------



## mbakir88 (30 مارس 2010)

*مسا الخير*

ارجو لك التوفيق 
اتمنى ان ينشا هذا القسم حتى نعرف اكثر عن هذا العلم ونستفيد منه


----------



## sarah1988 (30 مارس 2010)

أنا أوافق فتح قسم خاص بهذا نظرا لأهمية gis اليوم
أنا طالبة ولكن لا أدري هل وجودي صحيح بين المهندسين بس سبق ان عملت مشروع بسيط عن gis
وان شاء الله رأيي يفيدكم كطالبة ...وشكــــــــرا


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> [font=qcf_bsml]ٹ ٹ ﭷ ﭸ ﭹ چ چ چ [/font][font=qcf_p523]ﭭ ﭮ ﭯ ﭰ ﭱ ﭲ [/font][font=qcf_bsml]چ[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]الذاريات: 55[/font]
> [font=&quot]ارجو تصحيح الموضوع في الموضع نفسه
> [/font]
> [font=&quot]دي ايه مش يقال؟
> ...



نرجو التوضيح اكثر اخي الفاضل ما فهمت قصدك وتعليقك
ومشكور لمشاركتك بالموضوع و مرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

محمد ابوصلاح قال:


> والله فكرة الانشاء جميلة وتسهيل على الذى يحاول معرفة هذه المعلومات
> انا مع الفكرة
> وجزاك الله خيرا



جازكم الله خيرا اخي الفاضل على التاييد
وشكرا لمرورك الكريم
م/مريم


----------



## Eng.Remas (30 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على اقتراحك...... لا استطيع الافاده إلا بالموافقه لانه موضوع جديد بالنسبه لي....
بالتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق ان شـــــــــاء الله:68:​


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> i can provide some books in this topic if you want , also i can provide some research too.
> God bless you all



مشكور اخي الفاضل على المشاركة و التعليق على الموضوع
بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## Eng.Remas (30 مارس 2010)

اعتذر اختي عن وضع الابتسامه الخاطئه...... التمسك عذرا مره اخرى ​


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> مواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافقة بال3



مشكور اخي ابراهيم اسامة
بارك الله فيكم على المرور و تاييد الفكرة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

أحمد محمد كاطع قال:


> بالتوفيق لكي
> إن شاء الله يُنشأ هذا القسم



نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع
شكرا أخي الفاضل لمرورك
وتأييدك لفكرة إنشاء القسم
اتمنى ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع
م/مريم


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (30 مارس 2010)

اقتراح جميل من الاخت مريم محمد
مع العلم ان لي مشاركة بهذا الموضوع ( عبار عن بعض الروس ) ولكن لم اجد تفاعل من الاعضاء
وشكراً


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

mbakir88 قال:


> ارجو لك التوفيق
> اتمنى ان ينشا هذا القسم حتى نعرف اكثر عن هذا العلم ونستفيد منه



هذا ما نسعى اليه أخي الفاضل
بارك الله فيكم على المرور و التأييد وإن شاء الله نستفيد جميعا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

sarah1988 قال:


> أنا أوافق فتح قسم خاص بهذا نظرا لأهمية gis اليوم
> أنا طالبة ولكن لا أدري هل وجودي صحيح بين المهندسين بس سبق ان عملت مشروع بسيط عن gis
> وان شاء الله رأيي يفيدكم كطالبة ...وشكــــــــرا



بالعكس أختي الفاضلة أهلا بك مع أخوانك و أخواتك المهندسين
إن شاء الله ربنا يوفقك و تصيري اكبر مهندسة يا رب 
أكييييييييييييد حتفيدينا ان شاء الله
وجود و رايك مهم جدا مشكورة للمرور
وشكر ثاني لتأييدك الفكرة 
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

eng.remas قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على اقتراحك...... لا استطيع الافاده إلا بالموافقه لانه موضوع جديد بالنسبه لي....
> بالتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق ان شـــــــــاء الله:68:​



وايكم أخي الفاضل بالعكس تستطيع الإفادة من خلال مشاراكتكم و ابداء رأيكم كمهندسين
مروركم يشرفنا بارك الله فيكم
ومشكور على تاييد الفكرة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

eng.remas قال:


> اعتذر اختي عن وضع الابتسامه الخاطئه...... التمسك عذرا مره اخرى ​



لا داعي لللإعتذار أخي الفاضل
بالعكس اردت أبتسامة جاءت ضحكة كبيرة
فال خير ان شاء الله ههههههه
ربنا يسعدكم و يسر أموركم
مشكور مرة أخرة على المرور و تأييد الفكرة
م/مريم


----------



## chemicaleng (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
احد المشاكل التى تواجة العلم اليوم هى محاولة الربط بين العلوم المختلفة ومدى تقدم الدول هو محصلة مقدرة علمائها للربط بين العلوم المختلفة واعتقد ان المطلوب هو ليس فقط انشاء قسم لل sig ولكن المطلوب انشاء منتدى للعلوم المساندة للعلوم الهندسية بدلا من القسم المعروف ب ( اقسام اخرى ) 
واللة الموفق


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> احد المشاكل التى تواجة العلم اليوم هى محاولة الربط بين العلوم المختلفة ومدى تقدم الدول هو محصلة مقدرة علمائها للربط بين العلوم المختلفة واعتقد ان المطلوب هو ليس فقط انشاء قسم لل sig ولكن المطلوب انشاء منتدى للعلوم المساندة للعلوم الهندسية بدلا من القسم المعروف ب ( اقسام اخرى )
> واللة الموفق



وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
نعم أخي الفاضل لذالك احنا نطرح الموضوع للمشاركة 
و الهدف دائما السعي للتقدم و التقدم على جميع الأصعدة كعرب و مسلمين
نسأل الله التوفيق
مشكور على المرور و المشاركة
م/مريم


----------



## المهندسة نور (30 مارس 2010)

_موفقين ان شاء الله في انشاء القسم _
_دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته_


----------



## lomear (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم:
انا معكي اختي العزيزه في هذا الرأي فقد اصبح الموضوعمهم في شتى المجالات
وارجو من القائمين على منتدانا المتألق ان يوافقو على هذا الطلب


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

المهندسة نور قال:


> _موفقين ان شاء الله في انشاء القسم _
> _دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته_



اهلا بيك أختي نور الله ينور عليك و علينا ان شاء الله
شكرا لمرورك دمت طيبة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

lomear قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> انا معكي اختي العزيزه في هذا الرأي فقد اصبح الموضوعمهم في شتى المجالات
> وارجو من القائمين على منتدانا المتألق ان يوافقو على هذا الطلب



اشكرك أخي الفاضل lomear
على تأييد الفكرة وشكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مارس 2010)

نعم اختي الفاضلة لمشروعك القيم وبكل تاكيد يجب التحرك في جميع الاتجاهات العلمية والعملية وهل هناك من يمانع او يرفض التقدم ارحب بالفكرة وارجو من الاخ المهندس المدير العام الموافقة على المشروع لما فيه خير للجميع ومن الجميع 
وارى اختي انك على استعداد كبير وما شاء الله طموحاتك رائعة راجيا الله تعالى السداد والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## اسامة القاسى (30 مارس 2010)

فكرة جيدة - انا مع هذا الاقتراح مع ان تخصصى ميكانيكا ولكن من باب المعرفة لية لا
على بركة الله


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

محسن 9 قال:


> نعم اختي الفاضلة لمشروعك القيم وبكل تاكيد يجب التحرك في جميع الاتجاهات العلمية والعملية وهل هناك من يمانع او يرفض التقدم ارحب بالفكرة وارجو من الاخ المهندس المدير العام الموافقة على المشروع لما فيه خير للجميع ومن الجميع
> وارى اختي انك على استعداد كبير وما شاء الله طموحاتك رائعة راجيا الله تعالى السداد والتوفيق للجميع



اشكرك أخي الفاضل محسن لمرورك
وأحيي فيك روح التشجيع و الدعم من خلال مرورك الطيب
بارك الله فيك و جازاكم الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> فكرة جيدة - انا مع هذا الاقتراح مع ان تخصصى ميكانيكا ولكن من باب المعرفة لية لا
> على بركة الله



أشكرك أخي الفاضل أسامة القاسي على المرور الطيب
وشكرا ليك لتشجيعك الفكرة
اتمنى ات تجد في هذه الأداة ما يخدمك في مجال تخصصك
جازاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا
م/مريم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 مارس 2010)

فكرة متميزة، ومجال حيوي، وقسم سيضيف الكثير لمجالات الهندسة، وملتقى المهندسين العرب أولى به.


----------



## nightmagics (30 مارس 2010)

نعم الفكر الرائع والعقول المستنيرة ووفقت بما انت فيه وكثير حلوه الفكرة وراح تنفع والنافع الله عز وجل كثير من اخوانا بالمنتدي نحن معك يد بيد يمتد العون باذن الله للجميع


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> فكرة متميزة، ومجال حيوي، وقسم سيضيف الكثير لمجالات الهندسة، وملتقى المهندسين العرب أولى به.



نشكركم أخي الفاضل جمال الهمالي اللافي
مرورك يشرفنا 
نتمنى كأعضاء أن يجد عندكم هذا الموضوع صدى ايجابي كمشرفين
لأن الهدف واحد و الغاية موحدة العمل على الإرتقاء بملتقى المهندسين العرب بين المنتديات ودعمه بكل ما هو جديد و مفيد
شكرا مجددا لمروركم الكريم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

nightmagics قال:


> نعم الفكر الرائع والعقول المستنيرة ووفقت بما انت فيه وكثير حلوه الفكرة وراح تنفع والنافع الله عز وجل كثير من اخوانا بالمنتدي نحن معك يد بيد يمتد العون باذن الله للجميع



مشكور أخي الفاضل nightmagics
نسأل الله العلي القدير التوفيق وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا و يعلمنا ما ينفعنا
اشكركم على المرور 
م/مريم


----------



## nightmagics (30 مارس 2010)

الك كل الشكر والعرفان اخنتا العزيزة م/ مريم نحن اسرة واحدة ويد واحدة وقلب واحد وجميعا علي قول واحد اشهد ان لا الله الا الله وان سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## ديار26 (30 مارس 2010)

اوفق الاخت مريم
ليستفيد الاعضاء الراغبين بالمعرفة والتطوير في هذا المجال
ولكي يكون المنتدى كالعادة مرجع في هذا المجال ايضآ

بارك الله فيكي


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (30 مارس 2010)

اختي الفاضلة مريم
الفكرة فكرة براقة وجيده ولكن بالفعل ما اراه في المنتديات اليوم انه يقوم الشخص بعمل عنوان لموضوع معين ومن بعدها يقوم الاعضاء بنقل المواضيع وتصبح المواضيع بنسبة تتعدي 95 %منها منقوله من المنتديات الاخري وهو ما اتوقعه بنسبه كبيرة لهذا القسم وخصوصا لمجال مثل نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه gis وندرة من يعمل بهذا المجال .
قد اكون متشائما بعض الشئ ولكني اقول ما رايته بالفعل من خلال مشاركتي بالمنتديات المساحيه ، ولكن اتمني ان يتم عمل مثل هذا المنتدي بمشاركة ايجابية من الاعضاء​


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

nightmagics قال:


> الك كل الشكر والعرفان اخنتا العزيزة م/ مريم نحن اسرة واحدة ويد واحدة وقلب واحد وجميعا علي قول واحد اشهد ان لا الله الا الله وان سيدنا محمد رسول الله



اشكرك اخي الفاضل ربنا يجازيك كل الخير


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

ديار26 قال:


> اوفق الاخت مريم
> ليستفيد الاعضاء الراغبين بالمعرفة والتطوير في هذا المجال
> ولكي يكون المنتدى كالعادة مرجع في هذا المجال ايضآ
> 
> بارك الله فيكي



مشكورة أختي الكريمة على المشاركة و التاييد
نعم فهدفنا اللإفادة و الإستفادة
نسأل الله التوفيق
مشكورة مرة ثانية ع المشاركة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

م.حسين عبد الهادي قال:


> اختي الفاضلة مريم
> الفكرة فكرة براقة وجيده ولكن بالفعل ما اراه في المنتديات اليوم انه يقوم الشخص بعمل عنوان لموضوع معين ومن بعدها يقوم الاعضاء بنقل المواضيع وتصبح المواضيع بنسبة تتعدي 95 %منها منقوله من المنتديات الاخري وهو ما اتوقعه بنسبه كبيرة لهذا القسم وخصوصا لمجال مثل نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه gis وندرة من يعمل بهذا المجال .
> قد اكون متشائما بعض الشئ ولكني اقول ما رايته بالفعل من خلال مشاركتي بالمنتديات المساحيه ، ولكن اتمني ان يتم عمل مثل هذا المنتدي بمشاركة ايجابية من الاعضاء​



اشكرك أخي الفاضل على المرور
ملاحظتك قيمة لكن إن كان كان النقل مفيد فلا بأس بذلك
ملاحظتك ليست نظرة تشائمية بالعكس نشكرك عليها و نحن مع النقل البناء الفعال و ضد النقل من أجل النقل و فقط
بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لمروركم مرة ثانية
م/مريم


----------



## م شريفة (30 مارس 2010)

ليش لأ
أنا اضم صوتي معكم


----------



## احمد جبارات (30 مارس 2010)

اوافقك مهندسه مريم على هذه الفكره الجيده ونرجوا ان تخرج الى النور وتعم الفائده وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## mohamed2009 (30 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

م شريفة قال:


> ليش لأ
> أنا اضم صوتي معكم



اهلا بيكي اختي الشريفة م/شريفة
مرحبا بك و بصوتك
ان شاء الله يتفتح القسم و نستفيد كلنا


----------



## MOAUID (30 مارس 2010)

اوافق المهندسه مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

moauid قال:


> اوافق المهندسه مريم



مشكور أخي الفاضل
شكرا لمرورك و شكرا لتأييدك
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

احمد جبارات قال:


> اوافقك مهندسه مريم على هذه الفكره الجيده ونرجوا ان تخرج الى النور وتعم الفائده وبالتوفيق انشاء الله



مشكور اخ احمد جبارات
اشكرك هاى المشاركة و التأييد
كلنا جميعا من اجل هذا الملتقى
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

mohamed2009 قال:


> *السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*



بارك الله فيكم اخي محمد
وجازاكم الله خيرا لدعائكم لنا و لكم ان شاء الله
مشكور على المرور الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (30 مارس 2010)

مريم محمد علي قال:


> لكن و كما يقال
> فذكر إن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين
> /


اختنا الفاضلة جزاك الله خيرا 

لكن ارجو التنبية ان هذه ايه فى كتاب الله تعالي وليس مثل حتي نقول عنه كما يقال 

ولكن يجب ان نقول قال الله تعالي 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

المهندس ابوعمر قال:


> اختنا الفاضلة جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> لكن ارجو التنبية ان هذه ايه فى كتاب الله تعالي وليس مثل حتي نقول عنه كما يقال
> 
> ...



أخي الفاضل اكيد حينما استشهدنا بالأية الكريمة فذلك من باب الإستشهاد بأعظم كلام على الوجود
على كل لا داعي من الخول في نقاش يغير مجرى الموضوع
اشكرك اخي الفاضل على التنبيه
وسوف اقوم بالتعديل ان شاء الله
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك بالموضوع
م/مريم


----------



## هبه مصطفى (30 مارس 2010)

اوافق لان كل اضافة بالتاكيد لها افادة لشخص ما فى مكان ما وبالله التوفيق


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

هبه مصطفى قال:


> اوافق لان كل اضافة بالتاكيد لها افادة لشخص ما فى مكان ما وبالله التوفيق



مشكورة اختي هبة على المشاركة و الراي السديد
بارك الله فيك وشكرا لمرورك
م/مريم


----------



## سعيد كروم (30 مارس 2010)

كل التوفيق والسداد طالما فيه منفعه عامه مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

سعيد كروم قال:


> كل التوفيق والسداد طالما فيه منفعه عامه مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:



الله يكرمك أخي الفاضل سعيد كروم
نسأل الله التوفيق
وإن شاء الله الكل يستفيد
م/مريم


----------



## HARD MAN (30 مارس 2010)

مع إنشاء القسم قلبا وقالبا


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

hard man قال:


> مع إنشاء القسم قلبا وقالبا



جازاك الله خيرا
شكرا لدعمك للموضوع 
وشكرا لمرورك الكريم اخي الفاضل
م/مريم


----------



## Almuhammedi (30 مارس 2010)

أعتقد أن المقصود هو GIS أي نظام المعلومات الجغرافي Geographic information system. أو نظم المعلومات الجغرافية. يمكن معرفة البعض عن هذا النظام على ويكيبيديا العربية تحت مقال بعنوان:
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/نظام_المعلومات_الجغرافي

أنا مع المقترح وبالتوفيق.


----------



## eng nb (30 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووورة ............... نحن فى انتظار شروحاتك وموضوعاتك فى هذا المجال


----------



## ghostdie90 (30 مارس 2010)

اقتراح رائع وانا اوافق الاخت مريم وأويد هذا الفكرة ...


----------



## Ayman (30 مارس 2010)

مع المقترح ..لكن لماذا لا يكون فرعيا من قسم المساحة ؟


----------



## Hossam-am (30 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق إخواني في هذا الموضع 
وساكون من المشاركين بغذن الله
دمتم بخير


----------



## génie civil (30 مارس 2010)

good idea 
and good luck


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

email4mobile قال:


> أعتقد أن المقصود هو gis أي نظام المعلومات الجغرافي geographic information system. أو نظم المعلومات الجغرافية. يمكن معرفة البعض عن هذا النظام على ويكيبيديا العربية تحت مقال بعنوان:
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/نظام_المعلومات_الجغرافي
> 
> أنا مع المقترح وبالتوفيق.



مشكور اخي الفاضل على المشاركة بالموضوع 
وشكرا لتأييدك للفكرة
نرجو ان تتحقق و تكون مفيدة للجميع
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

eng nb قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووورة ............... نحن فى انتظار شروحاتك وموضوعاتك فى هذا المجال



بإذن الرحمن نسأل الله التوفيق
مشكور-ة- eng nb على الرد و المشاركة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

ghostdie90 قال:


> اقتراح رائع وانا اوافق الاخت مريم وأويد هذا الفكرة ...



اشكرك اخي الفاضل على المرور
واشكرك على الدعم و تأييد الفكرة
بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

ayman قال:


> مع المقترح ..لكن لماذا لا يكون فرعيا من قسم المساحة ؟



اشكرك اخي الفاضل على المرور
قد يكون ادراجه مع قسم الهندسة يغمره و لا تظهر الأهمية المرجوة من خلال طرح هذه الفكرة لإبراز مميزات و اهداف هذا المجال
شكرا مجددا لمرورك اخي الفاضل
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

hossam-am قال:


> بالتوفيق إخواني في هذا الموضع
> وساكون من المشاركين بغذن الله
> دمتم بخير



نشكرك اخي الفاضل حسام على المرور
ان شاء الله ينشأ القسم و يتشرف بمروركم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 مارس 2010)

génie civil قال:


> good idea
> and good luck



مشكور أخي الفاضل
بارك الله فيك للمساندة وتأييد الفكرة
م/مريم


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (31 مارس 2010)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق وان تعم الفائده على الجميع ان شاء الله تعالى
بس ممكن اعرف اكثر مدى عمل هذا المجال " تطبيقاته"
وشكرا​


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (31 مارس 2010)

الفكرة ممتازة وتستحق الأهتمام
مع فائق الأحترام والتقدير
نشكر اهتمامكم


----------



## majed27 (31 مارس 2010)

كل ماهو مفيد سيتم التصويت علية مباشر


----------



## ma-tawa (31 مارس 2010)

على بركة الله
أيدكم الله بتأييده ونصرته


----------



## المعتضد بالله (31 مارس 2010)

في الحقيقة هي فكرة جميلة،

وقسم الgis قسم مهم،

وخاصة للهندسة الكهربائية،

وكنت أنوي طرح هذا الإقتراح منذ فترة،
.
.
.
شكرا لك أخت مريم.
​


----------



## yousef ahmad hasan (31 مارس 2010)

اختى العزيزة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اؤيدك في هذا الطرح لانه مفيد جدا والموضوع هو من المواضيع الحساسة والمهمة جدا في هذه الايام 
مفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والسلام عليكم 
اخوكم يوسف حسن


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخت مريم :
كل ما يفيد أعتقد تسعى إدارة المنتدى جاهدة لتطبيقه 
و نحن مع فتح أي قسم مفيد للجميع . 
و هناك برنامج في هذه الخصوص gis نظام المعلومات و هو يعتبر من أفضل البرامج بهذا الخصوص 
و لكن نطلب من اهل الخبرة في هذا المجال التحدث عن ذلك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## مودى هندى (31 مارس 2010)

من فضلك اختى وصديقتى الكريمة .. ارجو افادتى بورقة العمل حول هذا القسم .. من خصائص وعناصر .. من سيستفيد منه ... الخ


----------



## فيض النور (31 مارس 2010)

حلووووو الإقتراح *****


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 مارس 2010)

الاخت العزيزة 
جزاك الله خيرا علي تقديم هذا المقترح 
ولكن افيدك علما بانني تقدمت بطلب للادارة المتلقي بعمل قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات هذا الطلب له قبل شهر تقريبا
واتمني من الادارة الموافقة علي هذا الطلب


----------



## ahmadj5 (31 مارس 2010)

مشكورين و اضم صوتي لصوتكم


----------



## ahn_1981 (31 مارس 2010)

اعتقد علي حسب ما فهمت ان هذا القسم ... هو فرع من فروع هندسة المساحة و يرتبط به ارتباط وثيق ...
لذا ما الداعي لأنشائه و نحن نملك قسم للمساحة في الملتقي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## علياء على حمدى (31 مارس 2010)

Gis
==========
geographical information system
==========
وليس 
sig


----------



## علياء على حمدى (31 مارس 2010)

ahn_1981 قال:


> اعتقد علي حسب ما فهمت ان هذا القسم ... هو فرع من فروع هندسة المساحة و يرتبط به ارتباط وثيق ...
> لذا ما الداعي لأنشائه و نحن نملك قسم للمساحة في الملتقي ؟؟؟؟


هو علم ربط المعلومات بالرسومات وهذا المفهوم العام
ولكنه فى ادارة الاعمال والدراسات متميز جدا
كما ان الجوانب المساحية كاملة بالرامج المتخصصة فيه
مثل برنامج
arcgis
بكل اصداراته


----------



## علياء على حمدى (31 مارس 2010)

برجاء تصحيح الاسم فى عنوان الموضوع
=========================
فالخطاب بيبان من عنوانه


----------



## nour89 (31 مارس 2010)

عمل رائع وجميل نتمنى لكل القائميين بالامر التقدم والازدهار واللة الموفق​


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (31 مارس 2010)

وانا اؤيد الاقتراح وساكون من المساهمين فيه انشاء الله


----------



## EngMoaaz (31 مارس 2010)

فكرة رائعة وانا ادعمها


----------



## م وائل حسنى (31 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق لكى مهندسة مريم محمد على 
وانا موافق لانها فى الاول وفى الاخير تخدم الملتقى 
وتخدم الهندسة المساحية والهندسة بوجها عام


----------



## ود الجبل السناري (31 مارس 2010)

ليست لدي معلومات او فكرة عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ولكني اوافق على قيام هذا القسم حتى نستفيد منه


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (31 مارس 2010)

اللهم زدنا علما
هذا احد شعارات المسلم
لا باس اخت مريم
اسال الله ان يسدد خطاكي 
م.محمد زاهر


----------



## safety113 (31 مارس 2010)

انا معكم
وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## خادم محمد (31 مارس 2010)

I'm approval


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

eng.mo3taz قال:


> اتمنى لكم التوفيق وان تعم الفائده على الجميع ان شاء الله تعالى
> بس ممكن اعرف اكثر مدى عمل هذا المجال " تطبيقاته"
> وشكرا​



أشكرك أخي الفاضل المهندس معتز على مرورك الطيب
ان شاء الله لما يتم ‘نشاء القسم نتعرف عليه اكثر من خلال مداخلات أهل الخبرة و الإختصاص
شكرا لمساهمتك بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

ابوتمام كنعان قال:


> الفكرة ممتازة وتستحق الأهتمام
> مع فائق الأحترام والتقدير
> نشكر اهتمامكم



شكرا اخي ابو كنعان 
الإحترام و التقدير متبادل
بارك الله فيكم للمساندة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

majed27 قال:


> كل ماهو مفيد سيتم التصويت علية مباشر



شكرا اخي الفاضل مجيد
ان شاء الله تعم الفائدة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

ma-tawa قال:


> على بركة الله
> أيدكم الله بتأييده ونصرته



بارك الله فيكم اخي الفاضل ma-tawa
شكرا لمروركم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

المعتضد بالله قال:


> في الحقيقة هي فكرة جميلة،
> 
> وقسم الgis قسم مهم،
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيكم أخي المعتضد بالله
ان شاء الله تستفيد معكم بمجال sig الكهرباء 
اشكر تأييدكم للفكرة بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

yousef ahmad hasan قال:


> اختى العزيزة
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اؤيدك في هذا الطرح لانه مفيد جدا والموضوع هو من المواضيع الحساسة والمهمة جدا في هذه الايام
> مفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والسلام عليكم
> اخوكم يوسف حسن



وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
مشكور اخي الفاضل يوسف حسن على المرور والمساهمة معنا
بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخت مريم :
> كل ما يفيد أعتقد تسعى إدارة المنتدى جاهدة لتطبيقه
> و نحن مع فتح أي قسم مفيد للجميع .
> و هناك برنامج في هذه الخصوص gis نظام المعلومات و هو يعتبر من أفضل البرامج بهذا الخصوص
> و لكن نطلب من اهل الخبرة في هذا المجال التحدث عن ذلك و جزاك الله خير



مشكور اخي ابو الأفكار
من أجل ذلك نسعى لفتح هذا القسم وان شاء الله تعم الفائدة
بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

مودى هندى قال:


> من فضلك اختى وصديقتى الكريمة .. ارجو افادتى بورقة العمل حول هذا القسم .. من خصائص وعناصر .. من سيستفيد منه ... الخ



مشكور اخي الفاضل مودي هندي على المشاركة و المرور الطيب
إن شاء الله لما يفتح القسم تتضح الأمور أكثر
والا فأنا على استعداد لتوضيح ما اعرف عن هذا المجال القيم
بارك الله على مرورك
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

فيض النور قال:


> حلووووو الإقتراح *****



نشكر الأخ فيض النور على المشاركة نتمنى ان يفيض نورك على القسم و ينور الملتقى
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> الاخت العزيزة
> جزاك الله خيرا علي تقديم هذا المقترح
> ولكن افيدك علما بانني تقدمت بطلب للادارة المتلقي بعمل قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات هذا الطلب له قبل شهر تقريبا
> واتمني من الادارة الموافقة علي هذا الطلب



وأياكم اخي الفاضل دفع الله حمدان هجو
نتمنى انن تتضافر الجهود لنصل الى الهدف المنشود وتعم الفائدة ان شاء الله على الجميع
تشرفنا بمرورك مشرفنا الفاضل
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

ahmadj5 قال:


> مشكورين و اضم صوتي لصوتكم



بارك الله فيكم اخي الفاضل
شكرا لتأييدك
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

ahn_1981 قال:


> اعتقد علي حسب ما فهمت ان هذا القسم ... هو فرع من فروع هندسة المساحة و يرتبط به ارتباط وثيق ...
> لذا ما الداعي لأنشائه و نحن نملك قسم للمساحة في الملتقي ؟؟؟؟



اعتقادك في محلو فقط اود أن أضيف ان هذا المجال استطاع ان يجتاح اكثر من تخصص و ارتباطه بالهندسة المساحية نابع من اعتماد هذه الأخيرة بشكل كبير على الخرائط
لكن هذا لا يمنع استخدامه في اكثر من تخصص
فلنتفتح على التكنولوجيا و نأخذ منها ما يفيدنا
مشكور لمروركم الطيب 
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

علياء على حمدى قال:


> gis
> ==========
> geographical information system
> ==========
> ...



أكثر الردود الذي شد انتباهي
حاولي فقط ان توسعي دائرة بحثك قد يكون الإسم صحيح 
مشكورة أخت علياء
تشرفنا بمرورك
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

علياء على حمدى قال:


> برجاء تصحيح الاسم فى عنوان الموضوع
> =========================
> فالخطاب بيبان من عنوانه



معاك حق الخطاب يبان من عنوانو
اودفقط أن احيطك علما اختي الفاضلة ان كل الطرق تؤدي إلى روما
وقد يكون الإخوة الذين يستعملون اللغة الفرنسية يقولون 
système d'information géographique (sig
والإخوة الذين يستعملون اللغة الإنجليزية و اكيد حضرتك منهم يقولون
geographical information system
ارجو ان نهتم أكثر بلب الموضوع و الفكرة في حد ذاتها 
sigاو gis نفس الشيء
مشكورة مرة ثانية اختنا الفاضلة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

nour89 قال:


> عمل رائع وجميل نتمنى لكل القائميين بالامر التقدم والازدهار واللة الموفق​



وفقنا الله جميعا أختي الفاضلة
جازاك الله خيرا شكرا لمرورك وتأييدك
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

سامر الشيخ مرعي قال:


> وانا اؤيد الاقتراح وساكون من المساهمين فيه انشاء الله



مشكور أخي الفاضل سامر الشيخ مرعى لتأييدك
أهلا بك و بمساهماتك نتمنى ان نستفيد جميعا
بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

engmoaaz قال:


> فكرة رائعة وانا ادعمها



الله يبارك فيكم أخي الفاضل
شكرا لك و لدعمك للفكرة 
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

م وائل حسنى قال:


> بالتوفيق لكى مهندسة مريم محمد على
> وانا موافق لانها فى الاول وفى الاخير تخدم الملتقى
> وتخدم الهندسة المساحية والهندسة بوجها عام



شكرا لكم استاذ وائل حسني
اتشرفنا كثير بمرورك نحمد الله اننا شفنا تعليقك أخيرا
بارك الله فيكم وشكرا مرة ثانية لدعمكم و تأييدكم للفكرة
وبالمناسبة نظم المعلومات الجغرافية لا تخدم فقط الهندسة المساحية فقط فمثلا تستطيع شركة افاق المستقبل أن تستفيد منها كثيييير في مجال الصرف الصحي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر
تشرفنا بمرورك بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

ود الجبل السناري قال:


> ليست لدي معلومات او فكرة عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ولكني اوافق على قيام هذا القسم حتى نستفيد منه



بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل
وان شاء الله حتكون من أكثر المستفيدين مادام رحبت بالفكرة و عندك استعداد لدخول هذا المجال دون معرفة تفاصليه
شكرا لمروركم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

ثلج الجحيم قال:


> اللهم زدنا علما
> هذا احد شعارات المسلم
> لا باس اخت مريم
> اسال الله ان يسدد خطاكي
> م.محمد زاهر



بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل م.محمد زاهر
نسأل الله التوفيق لنا جميعا
شكرا لمرورك
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

safety113 قال:


> انا معكم
> وان شاء الله بالتوفيق



مشكور اخي الكريم
وبارك الله فيكم لتأييدك و مرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

خادم محمد قال:


> i'm approval



شكرا أخي الفاضل لمرورك وموافقتك
بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## anvar (31 مارس 2010)

ضمن شكري لعزيزة مريم اود ان اقول انا لست برجل


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

anvar قال:


> ضمن شكري لعزيزة مريم اود ان اقول انا لست برجل



ههههههههه
عذرا اختي الكريمة ما انتبهت 
لو حطيتي تاء مربوطة بالأخير أكيد كنت عرفت انك انثى ههههههه
على كل مرحبا بك معنا
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## struct-eng (31 مارس 2010)

فكرة كويسة جدا


----------



## مريم محمد علي (31 مارس 2010)

struct-eng قال:


> فكرة كويسة جدا



مشكور أخي الفاضل
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مش لاقي (31 مارس 2010)

*أوافق الأخت مريم و جزاكم الله كل خير .*​


----------



## بسام ابو خليل (31 مارس 2010)

الرجأ من الاخوه الكرام افادتي عن كيفية ربط احداثيات اي موقع باحداثيات الدوله او بصفر الدوله القئم بها المشروع


----------



## king_egy (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعتقد ان الموضوع فى حاجة الى التوضيح وخصوصا 
علاقته بالتخصصات الهندسية وكذللك مجال التخصص وعلاقته العمل
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتى 
مهندس كهرباء فى مجال المقاولات


----------



## بسيم85 (31 مارس 2010)

فكرة ممتازة ... جُزيتم خيراً


----------



## مريم محمد علي (1 أبريل 2010)

مش لاقي قال:


> *أوافق الأخت مريم و جزاكم الله كل خير .*​



واياكم أخي الفاضل شكرا لتاييدك الفكرة
وشكرا لمرورك
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (1 أبريل 2010)

بسام ابو خليل قال:


> الرجأ من الاخوه الكرام افادتي عن كيفية ربط احداثيات اي موقع باحداثيات الدوله او بصفر الدوله القئم بها المشروع



من المفروض أخي الفاضل انو يكون عندك مرجع دائما من أجل اسقاط إحداثيات منطقة الدراسة
نتمنى توضيح اشكاليتك أكثر و إن شاء الله نقدم حاجة للمساعدة
مشكور أخي الفاضل لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (1 أبريل 2010)

king_egy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اعتقد ان الموضوع فى حاجة الى التوضيح وخصوصا
> علاقته بالتخصصات الهندسية وكذللك مجال التخصص وعلاقته العمل
> وتقبلوا خالص تحياتى
> مهندس كهرباء فى مجال المقاولات



إن شاء الله تتضح الصورة أكثر بعد إنشاء القسم و مداخلات الإخوة أصحاب الإختصاص
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (1 أبريل 2010)

بسيم85 قال:


> فكرة ممتازة ... جُزيتم خيراً



بارك الله فيك شكرا لمرورك
م/مريم


----------



## خالد صفوق (1 أبريل 2010)

اوفق ولكم الشكر على الجهود


----------



## بنت العراق الغالي (1 أبريل 2010)

الله الموفق الجميع:15:
الموضوع:31: ممتاز ورائع جداجدا :31:
نحن معاكم 
ان شاء الله​


----------



## alfreedom (1 أبريل 2010)

مبادرة جيدة وفكرة قيمة وعمل رائع وفقكم الله للمضي الى ما تصبون اليه في خدمة العلم ومواكبة التطور ونحن لكم عون وسند بما اتيح لنا من معرفة في هذا المجال


----------



## eng_medhat51 (1 أبريل 2010)

انا بصراحة لا أفهم ما هو الموضوع ولكنى أراها فكرة جيدة


----------



## المعتز بالله (1 أبريل 2010)

والله اول مره اسمع عن هذا المجال .. 

يالله توكلوا على الله .. 

معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد ابوصلاح (1 أبريل 2010)

اوافق الاخت مريم على هذه الفكرة الطيبة


----------



## eng_batool (1 أبريل 2010)

it is an important topic


----------



## مريم محمد علي (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشكركم أخوتي الأفاضل
خالد صفوت،بنت العراق الغالي، المعتز بالله، محمد ابو صلاح alfreedom. eng medhat51
عذرا دخلت الماتقى في عجالة و لقيت ردودكم التي تشرفت بها 
باك الله فيكم و جاكاكم كل خير 
ان شاء الله يتم فتح القسم و نستفيد منو جميعا
تحياتي لكل أعذضاء المنتدى الغالي و تحية خاصة لكل من ساهم معنا في هذا الموضوه بتأييده و مروره وتعليقه على الموضوع
اشكركم جميعا شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيكم
اعتذر إخوتي الأفاضل
قد أغيب عن المنتدى لبعض الوقتلظروف خاصة
لتمنى ان يحظى الموضوع برعاية احد الإخوة ألأفاضل لللإجابة على الردود أرشح اي عضو أو عضوة مهتم بالفكرة و لديه استعداد لذلك و معرفة مبدئية و معمقة عن هذا المجال
قبل أن أخرج اود أن أوجه دعوة من هنا إلى الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور جمعة داود أتمنى أ، تشرفنا مشاركته معنا بالموضوع ويحظى القسم ببعض النصائح و الإرشادات الجلليلة من سعادته.
في الأخير إخوتي الكرام تقبلوا تحياتي 
دمتم في رعلية الله و حفظه -مسافرة ليعض الوقت - وسأعود بإذن المولى إن شاء الله بعد ايام
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
م/مريم محمد علي


----------



## مريم محمد علي (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشكركم أخوتي الأفاضل
خالد صفوت،بنت العراق الغالي، المعتز بالله، محمد ابو صلاح alfreedom. eng medhat51
عذرا دخلت الملتقى في عجالة و لقيت ردودكم التي تشرفت بها 
بارك الله فيكم و جازاكم كل خير 
ان شاء الله يتم فتح القسم و نستفيد منو جميعا
تحياتي لكل أعضاء المنتدى الغالي و تحية خاصة لكل من ساهم معنا في هذا الموضوع بتأييده و مروره وتعليقه عليه
اشكركم جميعا شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيكم
اعتذر إخوتي الأفاضل
قد أغيب عن المنتدى لبعض الوقت لظروف خاصة
لتمنى ان يحظى الموضوع برعاية احد الإخوة ألأفاضل لللإجابة على الردود أرشح اي عضو أو عضوة مهتم بالفكرة و لديه استعداد لذلك و معرفة مبدئية أو معمقة عن هذا المجال
قبل أن أخرج اود أن أوجه دعوة من هنا إلى الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور جمعة داود أتمنى أن تشرفنا مشاركته معنا بالموضوع ويحظى القسم ببعض النصائح و الإرشادات الجلليلة من سعادته.
في الأخير إخوتي الكرام تقبلوا تحياتي 
دمتم في رعاية الله و حفظه -مسافرة ليعض الوقت - وسأعود بإذن المولى إن شاء الله بعد ايام
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
م/مريم محمد علي


----------



## مريم محمد علي (1 أبريل 2010)

قبل أن انسى ايضا
اوجه شكري الجزيل إلى الإخوة المشرفين على الملتقى لتثبيتهم للموضوع
شكرا لحرصكم على المصلحة و الفائدة العامة للجميع بارك الله فيكم و يسر أموركم ووفقكم لما فيه الخير للجميع
م/ مريم
عذرا لتكرار الرد السابق مشاكل النت كلكم عارفينو
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و دمتم طيبيييين. مريـــــــــم


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله كل الخير يابش مهندسة مريم على هذا الطرح المبارك 
طبعا موافقة على انشاء القسم لانة مهم جدا الان ...ومنشر وهيكون لية مستقبل باذن الله كبير كمان سنين
انا ممكن اساعد حضرتك ان اجيب مجموعة كتب ودراسات تتكلم عن الموضوع دة 
والله مستعان


----------



## ebrahim.kha (1 أبريل 2010)

اعذروني 
هل اصبحت الجغرافيا هندسة؟


----------



## مهندس/محمد باشا (1 أبريل 2010)

انا اوافق الاخت مريم حيث انني درست الجغرافيا ايضا واعلم مدي الفائدة العامة بها ولكن ماهي الجدوى لمهندس موقع او مصمم او مدير شركة مقاولات يا مهندسة مريم


----------



## مهندس/محمد باشا (1 أبريل 2010)

ومن هنا نرجو طرح الفوائد التي تعود علينا من علم الجغرافيا الى الهندسة حيث انة لا يوجد وقت عندنا كاف


----------



## محمد محمد علي علي (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عضو جديد برجاء تحديد المعلومات عن الناحيه الجغرافيه
درسه الجغرافيه كتيرمنا يجهل حدود بلاده والموضوع كبير انشاء قسم محتاج لمجموعه اقسام كمان محتاج لبرامج
لازم دراسه انواع المشروع فيه رسومات وفيه برامج وفيه تاريخ وخرايط محتاج لمجموعه وتقبلها للناس مش المهندسين فقط لا الكل الشئ دة يخص الكل


----------



## engelshaer2010 (1 أبريل 2010)

موافقة 

فكرة رائعة حتي يكون الملتقي أشمل واعم


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (1 أبريل 2010)

أوافق على هذا الاقتراح لأهمية هذا المجال ...
وبارك الله فى أختنا الفاضلة صاحبة الاقتراح...


----------



## narutokon (1 أبريل 2010)

je suis topographe et jopte pour cette aide qui amene un developpement des connaissance et comme chacun qui aime sonn travail je demande a accepter cette proposition


----------



## ام اسامة (1 أبريل 2010)

فكرة جيدة ...ارجو البدء فى التنفيذ...


----------



## alshangiti (1 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا ويرتبط بجميع الأقسام الهندسية


----------



## walid15031975 (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم :
انا مهندس في المساحة ولقد قمت اثناء تخرجي من الجامعة بعمل هذا النظام (GIS) حيث قمت برفع مجموعة كبيرة من السكنات ما يقارب 7000 سكن بالآلات الطبوغرافية (leika) ثم عملية ترقيمها (numerisation) ثم قمت عملية تحقيق عقاري لكل مالك لهذا السكن فأصبح لدينا معلومات حول شكل هذا السكن ومن يملكه وكيفية التملك وتم ادماج هاته المعلومات في برنامج واحد .
ولقد ساعد هذا البرناج في رقمنة ومساعدة الضرائب العقارية في قوانينها.


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (2 أبريل 2010)

mashkooooooooooor 3al almror


----------



## زيدالزيد (2 أبريل 2010)

عمل ممتاز والى الامام والتقدم والتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## احمدجدو (2 أبريل 2010)

خيراً يكون اذا تم انشاءه ...

في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله ...

وبالتوفيق باذن تعالي ...

تحياتي ...


----------



## أحلام بريئة (2 أبريل 2010)

فكرة رائعة أختي العزيزة مريم و أتمنى من المختصين في هذا المجال إغناء المنتدى بتجاربهم و خبراتهم حتى يتسنى للجميع الاستفادة و لك خالص شكري و تقديري


----------



## omneiat (2 أبريل 2010)

ان شاء الله يتم انشائه وفكرة بنطلع على معلومات جديدة مش شرط هندسية


----------



## nagwa gaser (2 أبريل 2010)

انا ادعم اقتراح المهندسة مريم فان مجال نظم المعلومات الجغرافية اصبح له اهمية كبيرة الان فانا اعمل فية من حوالى خمس سنوات وكل عام تزيد اهميتة وتتسع دائرة استخدامة


----------



## محمد ابوصلاح (2 أبريل 2010)

وانا ايضا ادعم اقتراح المهندسة مريم


----------



## عاشور جلال (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على ذلك الموضوع واتمنه ان يعم الخير للجميع
:7:


----------



## بودى59 (3 أبريل 2010)

على بركة الله


----------



## رفيق توفيق (3 أبريل 2010)

*المشاركه قسم انشاء لنظيم المعلومات الجغرا فيه*

:2:اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركة اخوكم مهندس رفيق توفيق مشارك معكم بكل الاحساس اليتى يتمن من جمعى المهندسين المشاركه الهذه الفكر اليتى يتم اصحاب الخبيرة اليتى الهم العقل ا سليم والقلب االنظيف اليتى يحب عمل والمشاركه الحققيه مندون الكبر على الله وان الله يحب المخلوق الذى يتمن الحب والعطف والراحمه والمودة الخا لصه اليه وهذه الراى اشخصى والم يحب المجمله فى المشاركه وسبحان الله وبحمك سبحان الله العظيم:3::3:


----------



## النور الكاهلي (3 أبريل 2010)

ممتازه الفكره بالتوفيق انشاْْ الله


----------



## إبن جبير (3 أبريل 2010)

نحن نقول نعم لكل ما هو مفيد ، على بركة الله.


----------



## eng_yasser orabi (3 أبريل 2010)

اوافق جدا ومشكورين شباب


----------



## مصطفى سعيد زيدان (3 أبريل 2010)

أشكر لكم هذا الإقتراح البناء -وإلى المزيد وفقكم الله


----------



## سامح 2010 (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اوافق على هذا الاقتراح وجزاك الله خيرا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## فيصل مصطفى سليمان (3 أبريل 2010)

*السودان- الخرطوم - شركة الرويان للحفريات واعمال الرى*

هذا المقترح من المقترحات التى نويدها ونشد من ازرها ولنا منها كل العون والمساعده والمشاركة


----------



## فيصل مصطفى سليمان (3 أبريل 2010)

ازيد معلومة لدى كورس فى برنامج GIS (arc/info)طبعا بعد ذلك تطور الانتاج 
علية اريد ان ازيد من معلوات بعمل ماستر فى هذا المجال ارجوا ارشادى الى جامعة متخصصه وياحبذا لو فى السودان لتقليل التكلفة مع انو اود عمل هذا الكورس فى خالرج السودان لتكبير مدار التعارف الشخصيات والثاقافات امد الله لكم العون ورعاكم لتحقيق ماتريدون


----------



## abdallahothman (3 أبريل 2010)

الاخت مريم محمد علي شرحت فعلا ما هو gis وهذا ما وصلت اليه الدول المتقدمه ولكن للاسف نحن نعمل في الدول العربيه على هذا الموضوع فقط ليقال ان هذه الوزاره عندها قسم وهذه المؤسسه وهذه الشركه انا لست خبير في هذا الموضوع ولكنني قرأت عنه ووجدت ان استخدامنا لهذه التكنولوجيا فقط لانتاج خرائط .لا يوجد تحليل اوبيانات صافيه ممكن ان يستنتجها الانسان العربي في هذا الموضوع.واذا كان المراد فقط انتاج خرائط لما التكلفه العاليه والاجهزه المتطوره التي ترهق حكوماتنا ومؤسساتنا .نرجو المختصين في هذا المجال العمل في جميع امكانيات هذه البرامج العملاقه وكما وصفت الخت مريم .والا فابقوا على الاتوكاد فهو برنامج يلبي احتياجات الشارع العربي واقبلو الاحترام


----------



## مبارك محمد قبيل (3 أبريل 2010)

_جزاكي الله خيرا اختي الفاضله م / مريم _
_علي التنبيه لانشاء قسم مثل هذا بالمنتدي لما له من اهميه كبيره في العالم الان _
_واني تعاملت معه لكن بدائياته فقط لان عملي اكثر طبيعه منه مكتب_


----------



## م. هشام عباس (3 أبريل 2010)

اوافق علي انشاء هذا القسم وبالله التوفيق
انتظر وبفارق الصبر الكم الهائل من المعلومات الي ستقدم

تحياتي


----------



## عدي النعيمي* (3 أبريل 2010)

فكرة جميلة يا اخت مريم وانشاء الله استطيع ان احصل على مواضيع تخص الgisمن المختصين في الدائرة التي اعمل بها كونها دائرة تخطيط اقليمي


----------



## علي الدبس (3 أبريل 2010)

بودي إنشاء هذا القسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية علم يهتم بربط المعلومات بالمكان، و لا يخفى على الجميع أهميته في عالم اليوم، فهو عبارة عن أدوات لجمع و إدخال ومعالجة و تحليل و عرض ........أتمنى للقائمين على تطبيق فكرة إنشاء القسم كل السداد وجزاهم الله الف خير والله يعطيهم العافيه


----------



## **اميرة الهندسه** (3 أبريل 2010)

مريم حلوه الفكره وانا اايدك 

ثانكس


----------



## محمود ابراهيم محمد (3 أبريل 2010)

*أوافق الأخت مريم وإن شاء الله أكون أول المشاركين*
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm​


----------



## رفيق توفيق (4 أبريل 2010)

:79:الى الاخت المهندسه مريم محمد على ( المو ضواع ) الفكره انشاء قسم لنظم المعلو مات الجغر ا فيه نعم معكم من هذه الفكره واليس من اصعب على اصحاب السعادة رؤ ساء الجمعيات الجغرافيه العربيه ورؤ ساء اقسام الجغرافيه فى العالم الاسلامى وان الله يهدى من ونرجوى من ا صحاب المهنة علوم الجغرافيه العوان والمساعدة وعمليات:14::14:


----------



## حسين زيادة2009 (5 أبريل 2010)

*طلب من الجميع*

السلام عليكم انا طالب بالجامعة الاسلامية في غزة احتاج الي شرح فيديو عن gis يعني اريد مثال توضيحي كامل لخريطة ...هل ممكن احد يساعدني


----------



## el hatash (6 أبريل 2010)

فكرة رائعة جدا
لان نظم المعلومات اصبحت مستخدمة فى جميع المجالات
الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## م/غيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

اختي المهندسه مريم 
شكرا علئ هذا الموضوع 
وانا اضم صوتي الئ صوتك واطالب بانشا هذا القسم لما له من اهميه كبيره في مجالات هندسيه كثيره
واتمنئ الاستجابه من اداره المنتدئ


----------



## رفيق توفيق (7 أبريل 2010)

:13::14:


جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> أتمنى للقائمين على تطبيق فكرة إنشاء القسم كل السداد والتوفيق. وللتأكيد على أهمية القسم (خاصة للمتخصصين في التخطيط الحضري) أرجو الإطلاع على رابط الموضوع التالي:
> مثال نموذجي للتوزيع المكاني للخدمات والمرافق بإسلوب التحليل الجغرافي.


:68::67:


----------



## رفيق توفيق (7 أبريل 2010)

:68:


محمد النت قال:


> لا أعلم ولاكن حجب الحاجة الأعضاء :83::13:
> جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رفيق توفيق (7 أبريل 2010)

سنا الأمل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا اختي انا اؤيد كلامك الكريم فالجغرافيا وخصوصا مع الهندسة مهمة جدا
> 
> تانيا انا لا اعرف ماذا اقول بالضبط عن اي شيء درسته في هذا المجال لانني في الدرجة الاولى على مشوار الهندسة لهذا لن افيد كثيرا
> ...


:83:


----------



## رفيق توفيق (7 أبريل 2010)

*الى الااحت المهندسه مريم على الفكرتها*




سنا الأمل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا اختي انا اؤيد كلامك الكريم فالجغرافيا وخصوصا مع الهندسة مهمة جدا
> 
> تانيا انا لا اعرف ماذا اقول بالضبط عن اي شيء درسته في هذا المجال لانني في الدرجة الاولى على مشوار الهندسة لهذا لن افيد كثيرا
> ...


:83:


----------



## رفيق توفيق (7 أبريل 2010)

*الى الااخت المهندسه الفاضله تحن معكم الفكرالذى انوكد عليه*

:56:


اسامة القاسى قال:


> فكرة جيدة - انا مع هذا الاقتراح مع ان تخصصى ميكانيكا ولكن من باب المعرفة لية لا
> على بركة الله


:67:


----------



## أبو محمد الرملي (7 أبريل 2010)

*نرغب في التصويت ولكن ... على ماذا ؟*

أرجو من الأخت مريم مقترحة هذا القسم الجديد أن تعرّف أولا بهذا النظام gis ومجالات استخدامه في التخصصات الهندسية المختلفة، لأني أعتقد أن كثيرا من الأعضاء - وأنا أولهم - ليست لديهم فكرة واضحة عن هذا النظام الجغرافي ، وبالتالي قد يترددون في تأييد فكرة لا يفهمونها تماما.

بارك الله في جهودكم.


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

م/أمل مصطفى كامل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> جزاك الله كل الخير يابش مهندسة مريم على هذا الطرح المبارك
> طبعا موافقة على انشاء القسم لانة مهم جدا الان ...ومنشر وهيكون لية مستقبل باذن الله كبير كمان سنين
> انا ممكن اساعد حضرتك ان اجيب مجموعة كتب ودراسات تتكلم عن الموضوع دة
> والله مستعان



اشكرك أختي الفاضلة م/ أمل على مرورك و تأييدك للموضوع
انتظر مشاركتك و مساعتك لي لتوضيح اهمية هذا المجال لللإخوة الكرام الذين يودون ذلك وجازاك الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

ebrahim.kha قال:


> اعذروني
> هل اصبحت الجغرافيا هندسة؟



معذور أخي الفاضل
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

مهندس/محمد باشا قال:


> انا اوافق الاخت مريم حيث انني درست الجغرافيا ايضا واعلم مدي الفائدة العامة بها ولكن ماهي الجدوى لمهندس موقع او مصمم او مدير شركة مقاولات يا مهندسة مريم



بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل على التأييد و المساهمة بالموضوع
بالنسبة لسؤالك اظن انو لما يتم فتح القسم و تقديم الشروحات قد يجد ظالته فإن لم يكن نتشرف بمروركم
بوركت اخي م/محمد باشا


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

محمد محمد علي علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عضو جديد برجاء تحديد المعلومات عن الناحيه الجغرافيه
> درسه الجغرافيه كتيرمنا يجهل حدود بلاده والموضوع كبير انشاء قسم محتاج لمجموعه اقسام كمان محتاج لبرامج
> لازم دراسه انواع المشروع فيه رسومات وفيه برامج وفيه تاريخ وخرايط محتاج لمجموعه وتقبلها للناس مش المهندسين فقط لا الكل الشئ دة يخص الكل



شكرا لمرورك أخي الفاضل جازاك الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

engelshaer2010 قال:


> موافقة
> 
> فكرة رائعة حتي يكون الملتقي أشمل واعم



اشكرك أختي الكريمة بارك الله فيك
نسأل الله العلي القدير التوفيق
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

م/وائل أصلان قال:


> أوافق على هذا الاقتراح لأهمية هذا المجال ...
> وبارك الله فى أختنا الفاضلة صاحبة الاقتراح...



أشكرك أخي الفاضل لمرورك
بارك الله فيك على التاييد و المشاركة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

narutokon قال:


> je suis topographe et jopte pour cette aide qui amene un developpement des connaissance et comme chacun qui aime sonn travail je demande a accepter cette proposition



أشكرك أخي الفاضل على المشاركة و المساهمة بالتأييد و الموافقة
بارك الله فيك
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

ام اسامة قال:


> فكرة جيدة ...ارجو البدء فى التنفيذ...



شكرا أختي الفاضلة أم أسامة نرجو ذلك من الإخوة الكرام المشرفين
بالك الله فيك على التأييد و المشاركة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

alshangiti قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا ويرتبط بجميع الأقسام الهندسية



أشكرك أخي الفاضل على المساهمة و المشاركة
بالرك الله فيك لمرورك وتأييدك
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

walid15031975 قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> انا مهندس في المساحة ولقد قمت اثناء تخرجي من الجامعة بعمل هذا النظام (gis) حيث قمت برفع مجموعة كبيرة من السكنات ما يقارب 7000 سكن بالآلات الطبوغرافية (leika) ثم عملية ترقيمها (numerisation) ثم قمت عملية تحقيق عقاري لكل مالك لهذا السكن فأصبح لدينا معلومات حول شكل هذا السكن ومن يملكه وكيفية التملك وتم ادماج هاته المعلومات في برنامج واحد .
> ولقد ساعد هذا البرناج في رقمنة ومساعدة الضرائب العقارية في قوانينها.



شكرا أخي الفاضل لمشاركتك الطيبة اسأل الله لكم التوفيق
بارك الله فيكم لمرورك وتأييدك 
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

مجاهد الدنقلاوي قال:


> mashkooooooooooor 3al almror



شكرا أخي الفاضل لأنك شكرت نفسك للمرور
ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووور على المرور


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

زيدالزيد قال:


> عمل ممتاز والى الامام والتقدم والتوفيق باذن الله



شكرا أخي الفاضل على المشاركة و التأييد الكريم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

احمدجدو قال:


> خيراً يكون اذا تم انشاءه ...
> 
> في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله ...
> 
> ...



إن شاء الله يتم و يكون فعلا خيرا على الجميع
بارك الله فيكم و جعل التوفيق حليفكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

أحلام بريئة قال:


> فكرة رائعة أختي العزيزة مريم و أتمنى من المختصين في هذا المجال إغناء المنتدى بتجاربهم و خبراتهم حتى يتسنى للجميع الاستفادة و لك خالص شكري و تقديري



بارك الله فيكي أختي الكريمة أحلام
اتمنى انا ايضا ذلك و نرجو من المشرفين الفاضل المساعدة
لكي مني اطيب التحايا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

omneiat قال:


> ان شاء الله يتم انشائه وفكرة بنطلع على معلومات جديدة مش شرط هندسية



ان شاء الله أختي الفاضلة
اشكرك على المرور الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

nagwa gaser قال:


> انا ادعم اقتراح المهندسة مريم فان مجال نظم المعلومات الجغرافية اصبح له اهمية كبيرة الان فانا اعمل فية من حوالى خمس سنوات وكل عام تزيد اهميتة وتتسع دائرة استخدامة



اشكرك أختي الفاضلة على المشاركة المؤيدة
اتمنى ان تساهمي معنا لتعميم الفائدة كزنك من المهتمين بالمجال و من مستعمليه
بارك الله فيك و جازاك خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

محمد ابوصلاح قال:


> وانا ايضا ادعم اقتراح المهندسة مريم



مشكور أخي الفاضل أبو صلاح
على دعمك و تأييدك جازاك الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

عاشور جلال قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على ذلك الموضوع واتمنه ان يعم الخير للجميع
> :7:


وإياكم أخي الفاضل
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

بودى59 قال:


> على بركة الله



توكلنا على الله
نرجو ان يستمع الإخوة المشرفين هذا
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

رفيق توفيق قال:


> :2:اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركة اخوكم مهندس رفيق توفيق مشارك معكم بكل الاحساس اليتى يتمن من جمعى المهندسين المشاركه الهذه الفكر اليتى يتم اصحاب الخبيرة اليتى الهم العقل ا سليم والقلب االنظيف اليتى يحب عمل والمشاركه الحققيه مندون الكبر على الله وان الله يحب المخلوق الذى يتمن الحب والعطف والراحمه والمودة الخا لصه اليه وهذه الراى اشخصى والم يحب المجمله فى المشاركه وسبحان الله وبحمك سبحان الله العظيم:3::3:



شكرا اخونا الفاضل للمرور الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

النور الكاهلي قال:


> ممتازه الفكره بالتوفيق انشاْْ الله



وفقنا الله و اياكم أخي الفاضل
شكرا للمرور و المشاركة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

إبن جبير قال:


> نحن نقول نعم لكل ما هو مفيد ، على بركة الله.



إن شاء الله ربنا يسهل
بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل لتأييدك ومشاركتك الطيبة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

eng_yasser orabi قال:


> اوافق جدا ومشكورين شباب



بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل للمشاركة المؤيدة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

مصطفى سعيد زيدان قال:


> أشكر لكم هذا الإقتراح البناء -وإلى المزيد وفقكم الله



ونحن نشكر لك أخي الفاضل هذه المشاركة المؤيدة و المرور الطيب
جازاكم الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

سامح 2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اوافق على هذا الاقتراح وجزاك الله خيرا
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سبحان الله وبحمده
> ...



وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
وإياكم أخي الفاضل
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

فيصل مصطفى سليمان قال:


> هذا المقترح من المقترحات التى نويدها ونشد من ازرها ولنا منها كل العون والمساعده والمشاركة



جازاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم اخي الفاضل
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

فيصل مصطفى سليمان قال:


> ازيد معلومة لدى كورس فى برنامج gis (arc/info)طبعا بعد ذلك تطور الانتاج
> علية اريد ان ازيد من معلوات بعمل ماستر فى هذا المجال ارجوا ارشادى الى جامعة متخصصه وياحبذا لو فى السودان لتقليل التكلفة مع انو اود عمل هذا الكورس فى خالرج السودان لتكبير مدار التعارف الشخصيات والثاقافات امد الله لكم العون ورعاكم لتحقيق ماتريدون



بارك الله فيكم اخي الفاضل مجددا
اظن انو بجامعة الخليج العربي بالبحرين تجد ظالتك مع انو فيه بمصر ايضا و العربية السعودية


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

abdallahothman قال:


> الاخت مريم محمد علي شرحت فعلا ما هو gis وهذا ما وصلت اليه الدول المتقدمه ولكن للاسف نحن نعمل في الدول العربيه على هذا الموضوع فقط ليقال ان هذه الوزاره عندها قسم وهذه المؤسسه وهذه الشركه انا لست خبير في هذا الموضوع ولكنني قرأت عنه ووجدت ان استخدامنا لهذه التكنولوجيا فقط لانتاج خرائط .لا يوجد تحليل اوبيانات صافيه ممكن ان يستنتجها الانسان العربي في هذا الموضوع.واذا كان المراد فقط انتاج خرائط لما التكلفه العاليه والاجهزه المتطوره التي ترهق حكوماتنا ومؤسساتنا .نرجو المختصين في هذا المجال العمل في جميع امكانيات هذه البرامج العملاقه وكما وصفت الخت مريم .والا فابقوا على الاتوكاد فهو برنامج يلبي احتياجات الشارع العربي واقبلو الاحترام



شكرا لتعليقك و مرورك أخي الفاضل 
لكن أتمنى أن تكون أكثر طموح وتفاءل
انتم شباب هذه الأمة و ذخرها
بارك الله فيك على المشاركة
م/ مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

مبارك محمد قبيل قال:


> _جزاكي الله خيرا اختي الفاضله م / مريم _
> _علي التنبيه لانشاء قسم مثل هذا بالمنتدي لما له من اهميه كبيره في العالم الان _
> _واني تعاملت معه لكن بدائياته فقط لان عملي اكثر طبيعه منه مكتب_



مشكور أخي الفاضل على المرور الطيب
وعلى تأييدك للفكرة
اتمنى ان تفيدنا بما لديك و لا تقلل من شأن اي معلومة مهما كانت بسيطة
بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل
م/ مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

م. هشام عباس قال:


> اوافق علي انشاء هذا القسم وبالله التوفيق
> انتظر وبفارق الصبر الكم الهائل من المعلومات الي ستقدم
> 
> تحياتي



بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل
وفقنا الله و اياكم لما فيه الخير و الصلاح
ان شاء الله تكون فيه ما يفيدكم بجد
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

عدي النعيمي* قال:


> فكرة جميلة يا اخت مريم وانشاء الله استطيع ان احصل على مواضيع تخص الgisمن المختصين في الدائرة التي اعمل بها كونها دائرة تخطيط اقليمي



شكرا أخي الفاضل على المشاركة
إن شاء الله ربنا يوفقك و يسر أموركم و نستفيد جميعا من هذا القسم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

علي الدبس قال:


> بودي إنشاء هذا القسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية علم يهتم بربط المعلومات بالمكان، و لا يخفى على الجميع أهميته في عالم اليوم، فهو عبارة عن أدوات لجمع و إدخال ومعالجة و تحليل و عرض ........أتمنى للقائمين على تطبيق فكرة إنشاء القسم كل السداد وجزاهم الله الف خير والله يعطيهم العافيه



شكرا أخي الفاضل 
نتمنى ذلك من الإخوة المشرفين
بارك الله فيك و جازاكم الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

**اميرة الهندسه** قال:


> مريم حلوه الفكره وانا اايدك
> 
> ثانكس



شكرا أختي الفاضلة أميرة الهندسة
ربنا يكرمك
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

محمود ابراهيم محمد قال:


> *أوافق الأخت مريم وإن شاء الله أكون أول المشاركين*
> http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm​



شكرا أخي الفاضل
بارك الله فيك على التأييد و المشاركة الطيبة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

رفيق توفيق قال:


> :79:الى الاخت المهندسه مريم محمد على ( المو ضواع ) الفكره انشاء قسم لنظم المعلو مات الجغر ا فيه نعم معكم من هذه الفكره واليس من اصعب على اصحاب السعادة رؤ ساء الجمعيات الجغرافيه العربيه ورؤ ساء اقسام الجغرافيه فى العالم الاسلامى وان الله يهدى من ونرجوى من ا صحاب المهنة علوم الجغرافيه العوان والمساعدة وعمليات:14::14:



مشكور أخي الفاضل
جوزيتم خيرا ان شاء الله
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

حسين زيادة2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب بالجامعة الاسلامية في غزة احتاج الي شرح فيديو عن gis يعني اريد مثال توضيحي كامل لخريطة ...هل ممكن احد يساعدني



تشرفنا بيك أخي الفاضل من غزة الأبية
نرجو توضيح طلبك تحديدا ربما يتسنى لنا المساعدة
شكرا أخي الفاضل لكم على المرور
تحية طيبة من خلالكم لغزة و فلسطين الحبيبة ونسأل الله العلي القدير أن يفك اسرها قريبا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

el hatash قال:


> فكرة رائعة جدا
> لان نظم المعلومات اصبحت مستخدمة فى جميع المجالات
> الله يوفق الجميع



شكرا أخي الفاضل لتأييدك و مرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

م/غيلان قال:


> اختي المهندسه مريم
> شكرا علئ هذا الموضوع
> وانا اضم صوتي الئ صوتك واطالب بانشا هذا القسم لما له من اهميه كبيره في مجالات هندسيه كثيره
> واتمنئ الاستجابه من اداره المنتدئ



شكرا لك أخي الفاضل لمرورك الكريم
بارك الله فيك علىالتأييد و المشاركة الطيبة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (7 أبريل 2010)

أبو محمد الرملي قال:


> أرجو من الأخت مريم مقترحة هذا القسم الجديد أن تعرّف أولا بهذا النظام gis ومجالات استخدامه في التخصصات الهندسية المختلفة، لأني أعتقد أن كثيرا من الأعضاء - وأنا أولهم - ليست لديهم فكرة واضحة عن هذا النظام الجغرافي ، وبالتالي قد يترددون في تأييد فكرة لا يفهمونها تماما.
> 
> بارك الله في جهودكم.



اشكرك أخي الفاضل على المرور و المشاركة الكريمة
إن شاء الله اسعى لذلك
بارك الله فيكم وجازاكم الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## صلاح ماندو (9 أبريل 2010)

فكرة جميلة جدا


----------



## falconsky2008 (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا وأرجو من السادة القائمين على ملتقانا الغالى تدعيم هذا الاقتراح ليكون ملتقانا فى الطليعة وأشكر المهندسة مريم على هذه الفكرة القيمة كما أدعو جميع الزملاء الأفاضل بمساندة هذا المشروع ودعمه بقوة 
تحياتى للجميع وأرجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## gemeiy (11 أبريل 2010)

هى الفكره حلوة بس المهم انها تتعمل وتكون فعاله مش مجرد حاجة شكليه زى اى حاجة زى الرابطه كده


----------



## احمدالمصري ابو عمر (11 أبريل 2010)

*فكرة ايجايبية جدا وخطوة هادفة*

عمل قسم خاص لنظم المعلومات الجغرافيا فكرة جميلة وارجو لكم التوفيق وموافقة ادارة المنتدي المحترمين 
وهناك فكرة لو في الاستطاعة المطالبة وخاصة في مصر مطالبة المسئولين في المجلس الاعلي للجامعات ان يكون هناك تخصص لدراسة نظم المعلومات الجغرافيا وعلم الجغرافيا بصفه عامة بعد كثير من التخصصات الجديدة التي دخلت علية لانشاء تخصص للجغرافيا ولكن بعيد عن كلية الاداب لان القسم يتعرض لظام كبير في كليات الاداب وفيه كثير من المواد العلمية والعملية تحتاج نقل القسم الي الهندسة او اي كلية تكنولوجية او علمية كما في دول مثل بريطانيا كثير من دول اوربا


----------



## رفيق توفيق (12 أبريل 2010)

:14:


مريم محمد علي قال:


> نشكركم أخونا الفاضل محمود العرب على المرور و تعليقكم الطيب
> نتمنى ان يتحقق الأمر حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع
> بارك الله فيكم و جازاكم الله خيرا
> مهندس رفيق توفيق


:13:


----------



## ابن الاسكندريه (12 أبريل 2010)

ياريت ياباش مهندسه ديه فكره كويسه جدا وناس كتير هنا حتستفاد من الموضوع ده شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رفيق توفيق (13 أبريل 2010)

:83:


مريم محمد علي قال:


> بداية اخي الفاضل اشكرك على المرور الطيب
> لك كل الحرية في عدم الموافقة على انشاء هذا القسم لكن نرجو منكم أخي الفاضل اقناعنا بوجهة نظرك
> ولو بعرض مبسط عن هذه التخصصات التي ادرجتها هل بإمكانها اقتحام جميع مجالات الهندسة و هل يمكن أن يستخدمها اي مهندس في مجال تخصصه على الأقل
> مثل gis
> ...


معكم اخوكم مهندس رفيق توفيق معكم من الانجازات اليتى انتم تحبوها ونشاركم الفكرة :68:


----------



## fageery (13 أبريل 2010)

فكرة إنشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بهذا الملتقى، فكرة جبارة من المهندسة/ مريم ارجو أن يجد القبول، خصوصا لأنني افكر في عمل دراسات عليا في هذا المجال.

م/ فقيري محمد فقيري


----------



## الصعيدي الاصيل (13 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعه نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه بقت حاجه تكنولوجيه مهمه جدا بالنسبه لعلم المساحه
وانا موافق علي انشائه
محمد خريج اداب جغرافيا شعبه نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه


----------



## رفيق توفيق (14 أبريل 2010)

صباح الخير الى الا اخيت مريم تم تصوت الى الفكرة لنظيم المعلومت الجغرا فيه والمشاركة والى الجميع مشاكتم فى الموضوع والمطروح امامكم والى الجامعة المشاركة السعوديه والى العالم العربى والى العالم الاسلامى الحبيب واسلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركة اخوكم مهندس رفيق توفيق مشاركم ومعكم فيه الموضوع ومعى اسلام


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

انا واحد بدور على شى خاص بنظم المعلومات وعايز اتعلم كل شى عنه وبتعب من كتر البحث فى كل المواقع ياريت يكون فى قسم هنا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

ياريت


----------



## رفيق توفيق (17 أبريل 2010)

:83:


eng.remas قال:


> اعتذر اختي عن وضع الابتسامه الخاطئه...... التمسك عذرا مره اخرى ​


:67:
ان من اناس حبيات الفكرة اليتى الم يعترف العالم العربى منه والفهمه من المضموين والمقصود الى العالم الاسلامى والفكره ومن عمليات والمتكربرة ونحن مستعدين الى الجادين والذى تم الذهب بدعوتينهمن الجمهورة السوريه والحضور وتشويرمعهم وتم اخذ الفكرة والتوصل معهم الى ا تنفيد المشروع الجيديد الى المنظيمه ولعبيه والى جميع العالم الاسلامى ونحن والتعاون معكم فى نفس المجال


----------



## chamil (17 أبريل 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا
ارجو ادراج مقترحاتكم


----------



## tamer abd alla (18 أبريل 2010)

نعم الفكره عظيمه جداً و نرجوا استكمال الموضوع


----------



## fageery (19 أبريل 2010)

فكرة طيبة أختي الفاضلة، وارجو أن تبدئيها بمقدمة وافية عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية


----------



## فائز علي عبدالله (20 أبريل 2010)

أوافق الأخت مريم


----------



## بله ادريس احمد (20 أبريل 2010)

الشكر اجزله واوفره لكل المهتمين بعلم المساحة واللذي يمثل احدي ركائز التنمية والحضارة لكل المجتمع ونحن في 
في زمن العولمة وقيمة المعلومة اصبحت اغلي من الذهب وتحية خاصة للاخ هجو ومريم


----------



## محمد حسين حسن (20 أبريل 2010)

اوافق بشدة
على ان يكون عونا للتعلم والاستفادة والارتقاء الفني في هذا المجال الهام
وجزاكم الله خيرا على الاهتمام


----------



## المساح السوداني05 (20 أبريل 2010)

فكرة جميلة جدا اختي مريم وان شاء الله سوف نشارك بموضوعات تفيد جميع الاعضاء


----------



## hopakhalifa (21 أبريل 2010)

فعلا م/ مريم هذا القسم ضرورى وحيوى ولابد من انشائه وان شاء الله ساكون اول المشاركين وجزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## khalilll (21 أبريل 2010)

اشكركم كل الشكر على الجهود المبذوله في خدمة الناس


----------



## محمد عميرة (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود 
بس بجد ده شئ جميل جدا
خاصه وان هذا المجال له مستقبل مشرق ان شاء الله
وشكرا


----------



## سامر الشبح (24 أبريل 2010)

انا اوافق و مشكور


----------



## جاسم مروان (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام وعليكم اشكرك يامهندسه على هذا الاقتراح الجيد باذن الله انا حريج اداب جغرافيا شعبه عامه واعمل بالمساحه فى شركة انشاء طرق بالسعوديه ولكن فى الاجازة ان شاء الله هاحد دوره نظم معلومات بالجامعه الامريكيه فعل فى هذا مشكلة لانى مش متخصص اكاديمى فى هذا المجال ارجو الرد وجزاكى الله خير


----------



## حارث البدراني (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك فكرة اكثر من رائعة (اود ان يشمل هذا القسم ايضا معلومات عن الخرائط الرقمية وكذالك gis وكذالك والاهم عن برنامج الايرداس ايماجن لمعالجة الصور الجوية وبرنامج ارك ماب ولدي ماضيع وصور اود ان انشرها في هذا المجال __ 
وشكرا


----------



## حمام المدينة (27 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلوه 
بس وااااجد مكلفه من جميع النواحي


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

صلاح ماندو قال:


> فكرة جميلة جدا



مشكور على المرور الطيب اخ صلاح ماندو
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

falconsky2008 قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا وأرجو من السادة القائمين على ملتقانا الغالى تدعيم هذا الاقتراح ليكون ملتقانا فى الطليعة وأشكر المهندسة مريم على هذه الفكرة القيمة كما أدعو جميع الزملاء الأفاضل بمساندة هذا المشروع ودعمه بقوة
> تحياتى للجميع وأرجو لكم التوفيق



اشكرك أخي الفاضل على المشاركة و المساهمة منا في دعم هذا الموضوع نتمنى من الإخوة المشاركين إلتفاتة طيبة لكل هذه المشاركات و المساهمات
بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

gemeiy قال:


> هى الفكره حلوة بس المهم انها تتعمل وتكون فعاله مش مجرد حاجة شكليه زى اى حاجة زى الرابطه كده



مشكور اخي الفاضل على المرور
كلنا أمل الا تبقى الفكرة مجرد فكرة ورابطة على حد قولك
نرجو ان تصل الرسالة إلى الإخوة المشرفين
شكرا مرة أخرى لمشاركتك معنا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

احمدالمصري ابو عمر قال:


> عمل قسم خاص لنظم المعلومات الجغرافيا فكرة جميلة وارجو لكم التوفيق وموافقة ادارة المنتدي المحترمين
> وهناك فكرة لو في الاستطاعة المطالبة وخاصة في مصر مطالبة المسئولين في المجلس الاعلي للجامعات ان يكون هناك تخصص لدراسة نظم المعلومات الجغرافيا وعلم الجغرافيا بصفه عامة بعد كثير من التخصصات الجديدة التي دخلت علية لانشاء تخصص للجغرافيا ولكن بعيد عن كلية الاداب لان القسم يتعرض لظام كبير في كليات الاداب وفيه كثير من المواد العلمية والعملية تحتاج نقل القسم الي الهندسة او اي كلية تكنولوجية او علمية كما في دول مثل بريطانيا كثير من دول اوربا



شكرا أخي الفاضل لمروركم بالموضوع و مساندتكم للفكرة
نأمل ان يتحقق ذلك ليس فقط بمصر لكن بجميع الدول العربية حتى يتسنى لنا مواكبة ركب الحضارة التكنولوجية و استغلال طاقاتنا الشبابية في بلادنا
بارك الله فيكم استاذ أحمد المصري ومشكور ع المساهمة الطيبة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

ابن الاسكندريه قال:


> ياريت ياباش مهندسه ديه فكره كويسه جدا وناس كتير هنا حتستفاد من الموضوع ده شكرا جزيلا



شكرا اخي ابن الإسكندرية على المشاركة و المرور الطيب
ان شاء الله تأخذ الفكرة بعين الإعتبار
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

fageery قال:


> فكرة إنشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بهذا الملتقى، فكرة جبارة من المهندسة/ مريم ارجو أن يجد القبول، خصوصا لأنني افكر في عمل دراسات عليا في هذا المجال.
> 
> م/ فقيري محمد فقيري



شكرا لكم أخي الفاضل على المساندة
نأمل ايضا في مواصلة مشوار البحث في هذا المجال نسأل الله لنا و لكم التوفيق
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

الصعيدي الاصيل قال:


> يا جماعه نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه بقت حاجه تكنولوجيه مهمه جدا بالنسبه لعلم المساحه
> وانا موافق علي انشائه
> محمد خريج اداب جغرافيا شعبه نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه



شكرا اخونا الصعيدي الأصيل على المرور الطيب
نتمنى ان ينشأ هذا القسم و تعم الفائدة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

رفيق توفيق قال:


> صباح الخير الى الا اخيت مريم تم تصوت الى الفكرة لنظيم المعلومت الجغرا فيه والمشاركة والى الجميع مشاكتم فى الموضوع والمطروح امامكم والى الجامعة المشاركة السعوديه والى العالم العربى والى العالم الاسلامى الحبيب واسلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركة اخوكم مهندس رفيق توفيق مشاركم ومعكم فيه الموضوع ومعى اسلام



شكرا اخي على المرور
فقط ملاحظة مشاركة سعادتكم مبهمة أحيانا فيها بعض الغموض و الصعوبة في الفهم نتمنى أن تأخذ الملاحظة بعين الإعتبار
شكرا مرة ثانية
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

eng mahmoud2010 قال:


> انا واحد بدور على شى خاص بنظم المعلومات وعايز اتعلم كل شى عنه وبتعب من كتر البحث فى كل المواقع ياريت يكون فى قسم هنا



من أجل ذلك نسعى أخي الفاضل من خلال هذه الفكرة
نأمل ان يتم انشاء القسم و تتم الإستفادة للجميع
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

eng mahmoud2010 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



وفيك يبارك الله اخي الفاضل


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

chamil قال:


> جازاك الله خيرا
> ارجو ادراج مقترحاتكم



واياكم أخي الفاضل
نأمل ان يدرج القسم في القريب العاجل
شكرا لمروركم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

tamer abd alla قال:


> نعم الفكره عظيمه جداً و نرجوا استكمال الموضوع



شكرا اخي الفاضل على المشاركة و الإهتمام
نتمنى ايضا استكمال الموضوع وادراج القسم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

fageery قال:


> فكرة طيبة أختي الفاضلة، وارجو أن تبدئيها بمقدمة وافية عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية



شكرا أخي الفاضل
نتمنى ان ينشأ القسم و يساهم كل منا بما لديه من أفكار و تجارب و دروس عن هذا المجال
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

فائز علي عبدالله قال:


> أوافق الأخت مريم



بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل فائز على عبد لله
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

بله ادريس احمد قال:


> الشكر اجزله واوفره لكل المهتمين بعلم المساحة واللذي يمثل احدي ركائز التنمية والحضارة لكل المجتمع ونحن في
> في زمن العولمة وقيمة المعلومة اصبحت اغلي من الذهب وتحية خاصة للاخ هجو ومريم



شكرا أخي الفاضل على المساهمة و المشاركة القيمة
بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

محمد حسين حسن قال:


> اوافق بشدة
> على ان يكون عونا للتعلم والاستفادة والارتقاء الفني في هذا المجال الهام
> وجزاكم الله خيرا على الاهتمام



مشكور اخي الفاضل محمد حسين حسن على المشاركة و المرور الطيب
ان شاء الله يكون القسم في المستوى
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

المساح السوداني05 قال:


> فكرة جميلة جدا اختي مريم وان شاء الله سوف نشارك بموضوعات تفيد جميع الاعضاء



شكرا لكم اخي الفاضل المساح السوداني
نتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتكم و نستفيد منها
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

hopakhalifa قال:


> فعلا م/ مريم هذا القسم ضرورى وحيوى ولابد من انشائه وان شاء الله ساكون اول المشاركين وجزاك الله خيرااااا



واياكم أخي الفاضل
مشكور على المرور الطيب و المساهمة في دعم فكرة الإنشاء
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

khalilll قال:


> اشكركم كل الشكر على الجهود المبذوله في خدمة الناس



ونشكركم على المشاركة و المرور الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

محمد عميرة قال:


> شكرا على المجهود
> بس بجد ده شئ جميل جدا
> خاصه وان هذا المجال له مستقبل مشرق ان شاء الله
> وشكرا



شكرا أخي الفاضل لمروركم الطيب و مشاركتكم معنا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

سامر الشبح قال:


> انا اوافق و مشكور



شكرا لمروركم الطيب
بارك الله فيكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

جاسم مروان قال:


> السلام وعليكم اشكرك يامهندسه على هذا الاقتراح الجيد باذن الله انا حريج اداب جغرافيا شعبه عامه واعمل بالمساحه فى شركة انشاء طرق بالسعوديه ولكن فى الاجازة ان شاء الله هاحد دوره نظم معلومات بالجامعه الامريكيه فعل فى هذا مشكلة لانى مش متخصص اكاديمى فى هذا المجال ارجو الرد وجزاكى الله خير



وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا أخي الفاضل المهندس جاسم مروان لمروركم الطيب
نأمل ان نرى مشاركاتكم وتجاربكم إن كنتم قد استخدمتم الجي اي اس في مجال عملكم بإنشاء الطرق
بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب
وجازاكم الله كل خير
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

حارث البدراني قال:


> جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك فكرة اكثر من رائعة (اود ان يشمل هذا القسم ايضا معلومات عن الخرائط الرقمية وكذالك gis وكذالك والاهم عن برنامج الايرداس ايماجن لمعالجة الصور الجوية وبرنامج ارك ماب ولدي ماضيع وصور اود ان انشرها في هذا المجال __
> وشكرا



استاذ حارث البدراني تشرفنا جدا بمروركم الطيب
نأمل ان نستفيد معكم من خلال ما يتم نشره و التطرق اليه في هذا القسم نأمل ان ينشأ في اقرب فرصة
شكرا استاذنا الفاضل وجزاكم الله كل خير
م/ مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (27 أبريل 2010)

حمام المدينة قال:


> فكرة حلوه
> بس وااااجد مكلفه من جميع النواحي



شكرا أخي الفاضل على مروركم الطيب
انشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية كقسم مثله مثل اي قسم بالمنتدى اين تكمن التكلفة الكبيرة اخي الفاضل؟؟؟
احنا نأمل لنشر بعض المعلومات و الكورسات و الشروحات المتعلقة بالمجال لا نود شراء صور أو مرئيا فضائية او برامج خاصة بهذا الأخير
شكرا مرة أخرى لمشاركتم و ملاحظتكم الكريمة
م/مريم


----------



## ابا سندس (28 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م قاسم محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

والله فكرة ممتازة نرجو الاسراع بتنفيذها


----------



## africano800 (30 أبريل 2010)

جميل اوي ان كلنا الحمد لله متفقين على ان الgis مهم جدا للعمل المساحي وكلنا نشكر المهندسه مريم على الفكره الجميله دي والان نبدا جميعا بالانطلاق 
رجاء كل من لديه رابط او معلومه عن ال gis يضعها حتى نستطيع جميعا الاستفاده ويارب تعم الفائده


----------



## africano800 (30 أبريل 2010)

وانا سوف افتتح الموضوع وابدأ بقص شريط الافتتاح واقدم لكم شرح لبرنامج ARCGIS باللغه العربيه مفيد جدا
مع العلم انه منقول من موقع اخر
http://www.ahlabaht.com/39984211321-%D8%AD%D8%B5%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A7-%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%AD-%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%88-%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%AC-arcgis


----------



## مريم محمد علي (4 مايو 2010)

ابا سندس قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


مشكور أخي الفاضل على المرور الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (4 مايو 2010)

م قاسم محمد قال:


> والله فكرة ممتازة نرجو الاسراع بتنفيذها


هذا ما نرجوه أخي الفاضل من الشادة المشرفين
شكرا للمرور الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (4 مايو 2010)

africano800 قال:


> جميل اوي ان كلنا الحمد لله متفقين على ان الgis مهم جدا للعمل المساحي وكلنا نشكر المهندسه مريم على الفكره الجميله دي والان نبدا جميعا بالانطلاق
> رجاء كل من لديه رابط او معلومه عن ال gis يضعها حتى نستطيع جميعا الاستفاده ويارب تعم الفائده


مشكور اخي الفاضل على المرور الطيب و شكرا لتعاونكم معنا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم.
م/مريم


----------



## معتز عثمان عباس (4 مايو 2010)

*اول مشاركة*

*لك التحية ويشرفنى ان تكون اول مشاركاتى فى ماتفى المهندسين العرب فى موضوع يخص الجى اى اس وهو المجال الذى ابحث عنه*
*اوافق وادعو للموافقة *
:75::75:​


----------



## أم الفتح (6 مايو 2010)

*أوافقكم الرأي*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
نعم يستحسن إنشاء قسم خاص لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية لأهميتها و تنوع استعمالاتها المتزايدين
بالتوفيق


----------



## aymen_gc (7 مايو 2010)

أوافق الأخت مريم وإن شاء الله je serai un participant actif *


----------



## رضوان نوري العلاف (9 مايو 2010)

موافق بدرجة امتياز


----------



## Bkarali (9 مايو 2010)

هذه كلمات رائعه
وانا بتمنى يتنفذ هذا القسم للفائده


----------



## أبو عزام >> (9 مايو 2010)

مريم انا معااااااااااااااك صراحة نظم المعلومات الجغرافية مهم كثير وله فوائد كثيييييييرة وتشكرين على الطرح


----------



## مريم محمد علي (10 مايو 2010)

معتز عثمان عباس قال:


> *لك التحية ويشرفنى ان تكون اول مشاركاتى فى ماتفى المهندسين العرب فى موضوع يخص الجى اى اس وهو المجال الذى ابحث عنه*
> *اوافق وادعو للموافقة *
> :75::75:​


مشكور أخي الفاضل على المرور و المشاركة المؤيدة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (10 مايو 2010)

أم الفتح قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> نعم يستحسن إنشاء قسم خاص لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية لأهميتها و تنوع استعمالاتها المتزايدين
> بالتوفيق


وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشكرك أختي الفاضلة أم الفتح فتح الله لك ابواب الخير
اشكرك على المرور الطيب
م/مرمي


----------



## مريم محمد علي (10 مايو 2010)

aymen_gc قال:


> أوافق الأخت مريم وإن شاء الله je serai un participant actif *


أشكرك أخي الفاضل على المرور و المساهمة معنا في تأييد الفكرة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (10 مايو 2010)

رضوان نوري العلاف قال:


> موافق بدرجة امتياز


اشكرك أخي الفاضل لمشاركتكم معنا و تأييد الفكرة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (10 مايو 2010)

bkarali قال:


> هذه كلمات رائعه
> وانا بتمنى يتنفذ هذا القسم للفائده


نتمنى جميعا ان يتم تنفيذ و ادراج القسم حتى تعم الفائدة
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (10 مايو 2010)

أبو عزام >> قال:


> مريم انا معااااااااااااااك صراحة نظم المعلومات الجغرافية مهم كثير وله فوائد كثيييييييرة وتشكرين على الطرح


نشكركم أخي الفاضل أبو عزام على المرور الطيب و المشاركة المؤيدة
نتمنى ان يتم ادراج القسم و تعميم الفائدة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (10 مايو 2010)

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
إن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية هي تقنية يستخدم فيها الحاسوب و هي مكونة من المعلومات والبرمجيات و الأجهزة و العمليات التي تستخدم من أجل تحويل و تخزين و ربط و تحليل و عرض المعلومات المتعلقة بسطح الأرض: ما فوقه و ما تحته و ماهي إستخدامات الأرض و المصادر الطبيعية و تجمعات السكان و المرافق.






من أجل الوصول إلى تطبيق ناجح لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية يجب توفر القواعد الأساسية الثلاثة: 


  شبكة جيوديسية لتوفير مرجع إحداثي دقيق.
  قاعدة بيانات طبوغرافية يمكن ربط المعلومات الجغرافية الأخرى بها مثل خطوط المرافق.
  قاعدة بيانات مسح الأراضي تكون مرجعاً لإستخدامات الأراضي و ملكية الأراضي و العديد من المعلومات الديموغرافية.
 تشكل هذه القواعد الثلاثة المرجع الأساسي لجميع تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية كما أن الدافع الأساسي لأي تطبيق لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية يعود للرغبة بحل مشاكل تواجه المستخدم في عمله فإذا التزمت هذه التطبيقات بأحد أو جميع هذه القواعد المذكورة فإن المعلومات التي يحويها التطبيق يمكن ربطها بأي معلومات أخرى تشكل تلك القاعدة مرجعاً له. لذا فإن المعلومات التي تخص جهة ما يمكن إستخدامها بسهولة من قبل الآخرين عند الحاجة إليها مما يقلل من الجهد المبذول حيث تخزن المعلومات الجغرافية حسب نوعها في الهيئات المسؤولة عنها.


----------



## تاج حمدى (12 مايو 2010)

اوافق وبشده نظرا لاهمية الgis فى التطور الهندسى والمساحى


----------



## عبد الرؤوف درويش (12 مايو 2010)

نظراً لتزايد اهمية موضوع نظم المعلومات الجغرافية فأن فكرة انشاء قسم مستقل هي فكرة في مكانها وارجو ان تتم .............وبالتوفيق


----------



## ملا رمضان (14 مايو 2010)

مهم جداااا


----------



## h_snity (15 مايو 2010)

Gis ,والمساحه وجهان لعمله واحده
بعض الجمعات تدرس gis فى قسم المساحه والخرائط بقسم الحغرافيا بكلية الاداب مثل المنوفيه والغربيه وبعضها يفصلها كل قسم على حدى


----------



## المهندس (15 مايو 2010)

مريم محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب الكرام تحية عطرة و بعد
> اردت ان تشاركوني اليوم بأرئكم الكريمة بموضوعي هذا الذي اود من خلاله طرح فكرة إنشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بهذا الملتقى الفاضل حتى تكتمل شموليته و تزداد أهميته بالإلمام بمختلف جوانب الهندسة
> ولا يخفى على أحد منا اليوم مدى اهمية هذا المجال بالنسبة لجميع تخصصات الهندسة ليس فقط الجغرافيا و التخطيط اللإقليمي أو الحضري
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

يعطيك ألف عافية مهندستنا الفاضلة على جهودك ..

و افتتاح قسم بهذا التخصص الرائع أتوقع لا غنى عنه و يعتبر من العلوم المهمة في وقتنا الحالي ..
قد يكون إدراجه تحت قسم هندسة المساحة و الطرق مفيد ..

إلا أنه استقلاليته كقسم جديد أعتقد أنها هي الأفضل و خاصة أنه علم كبير بحد ذاته ..
و يمكن للجميع الاستفادة من القسم و تنمية المعارف و تطوير المهارات من خلاله ..

قرأت الردود ووجدت التأييد الكبير على افتتاح القسم و الاهتمام الواضح من الجميع ..
لذا الإدارة لا تمانع بافتتاح قسم يصب في مصلحة الجميع ..

لكن كل ما ننتظره منكم هو تفاعلكم و مشاركاتكم و عطائاتكم ..
فالملتقى لكم و بكم و القسم لن ينجح بدون تفاعلكم ..

أشكر المهندسة مريم على تشجيعها و تعاونها لتقديم يد المساعدة و التعاون للجميع ..
وخاصة أن هذا من ضمن اختصاصاتها ..

وبانتظار تواجدكم في القسم الجديد ..
ونتمنى له النجاح بإذن الله ..

و للجميع تحياتي ..


----------



## مريم محمد علي (15 مايو 2010)

تاج حمدى قال:


> اوافق وبشده نظرا لاهمية الgis فى التطور الهندسى والمساحى


اشكركم أخي الفاضل على المرور الطيب
وأشكركم لتأييدكم للفكرة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (15 مايو 2010)

عبد الرؤوف درويش قال:


> نظراً لتزايد اهمية موضوع نظم المعلومات الجغرافية فأن فكرة انشاء قسم مستقل هي فكرة في مكانها وارجو ان تتم .............وبالتوفيق


شكرا اخي الفاضل على المرور و تأييد الفكرة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (15 مايو 2010)

ملا رمضان قال:


> مهم جداااا


شكرا على المرور
م/ مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (15 مايو 2010)

h_snity قال:


> gis ,والمساحه وجهان لعمله واحده
> بعض الجمعات تدرس gis فى قسم المساحه والخرائط بقسم الحغرافيا بكلية الاداب مثل المنوفيه والغربيه وبعضها يفصلها كل قسم على حدى


لابأس أخي الفاضل نحن نسعى لرسم الخطوط العريضة لهذا المجال نتمنى ان نتعاون جميعا كل بخبرته على بساطتها لتوسعة دائرة المعارف و تبادل الخبرات بهذا المجال
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (15 مايو 2010)

المهندس قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك ألف عافية مهندستنا الفاضلة على جهودك ..
> 
> ...


إنه لشرف كبير أن يتشرف الموضوع بمرور مشرفنا الكبير الأخ المهندس ويختم الموضوع بتدخله الأكثر من رائع أخذا بعين الإعتبار مشاركة الإخوة الكرام أعضاء الملتقى القيم و إهتمامه بمدى تفاعلهم و حماسهم الكبير لإفتتاح القسم
نتمنى أن يكون قسما تعليميا في المستوى ونسأل الله العلي القدير أن يستفيد منه الجميع
شكر خالص للأخ المشرف الكبيير الأخ المهندس الذي سعى لتحقيق حلم الكثيرين بهذا الملتقى بفتحه القسم الخاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
والشكر موصول ايضا من خلاله لكل الإخوة المشرفين و لساهرين على نجاح هذا الملتقى الأكثر من رائع.
تخونني كلمات الشكر و عبارات التقدير في هاته اللحظات والله
ولا يسعني سوى أن أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفق الجميع و يجعل هذا المجهود خالصا لوجهه الكريم و أن يعلما ما يفيدنا و يفيدنا بما علمنا إنه على كل شيء قدير
بارك الله فيكم مجددا مشرفنا الفاضل الأخ المهندس و جازاكم الله عنا كل خير
و فعلا كما يقال
ختامها مسك
المهندسة مريم محمد علي
ومن


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اختى الكريمه - فكرة رائعة جدا وحقا هذا هو علم اليوم , فهو من العلوم الضروريه وأنا إن شاء الله من الموافقين على ذلك ربنا يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى .


----------



## ادور (18 مايو 2010)

لكم كل التقدم والنجاح 
مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## محمد عميرة (20 مايو 2010)

انا مؤيد لهذا الموضوع القيم
وساكون من المشاركين ان شاء الله


----------



## مريم محمد علي (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم إخوتي الكرام على مشاركاتكم القيمة 
جازاكم الله خيرا
م مريم


----------



## KING 1 (2 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً*


----------



## amr aamer (14 يونيو 2010)

أوافق على إنشاء قسم خاص بـ gis نظراً لأهمية هذا التتخصص


----------



## ميادة المريود (14 يونيو 2010)

أوافق على إنشاء قسم خاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية لما في هذا التخصص من أهمية في مجالات الهندسة المختلفة


----------



## lilab1969 (19 أغسطس 2010)

نعم يهمني نظام المعلومات الجغرافية وانا اشتغل في هذا الميدان بمصلحة تابعة للقطاع العام تهتم بالعد والاخصاء كل ما هو اقتصادي لمدينة الدارالبيضاء وشكرا


----------



## سوسن حسن (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اني من انصار هذا البرنامج المتعدد الفائدة ويمكن استخدامة في علم الموارد المائية والهيدرولوجي مثل انشاء شبكات الري والصرف وكذلك احتساب كميات الامطار والثلوج على الجابية (المساحة التي تجري بها المياه الناتجة من الامطار) وغيرها من الاستعمالات المتعددة، وطبعا لديه عدة تسميات حسب نوعية الاستعمال ومنها
ArcView GIS
ArcMap GIS
ArcInf GIS
وله اصدارات متعددة مثل الاصدارات القديمة مثل ArcView GIS 3.2
والاصدارات الحديثة هي ArcView GIS 9.3
وانا لدي معلومات بسيطة حول هذا البرنامج واتمنى ان تزودونا بمعلومات اخرى مفيدة في مجال اختصاصي وهو الري والصرف وهيدرولوجي، اي حول كيفية احتساب الامطار والثلوج وكيفية استحصال التدفق منها
مع تحياتي
سوسن حسن


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (1 سبتمبر 2010)

سيدتى هل نظم المعلومات هذه هى صميم الجغرافيا ام الهندسة


----------



## جلال 76 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
لقد قمت بالتسجيل الان فقط لكن بالرغم من دلك أود أن أعطي موافقتي المبدئية لهدا العرض وشكرا لك الأخت مريم على الإقتراح


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي جلال 
تم انشاء القسم بالفعل


----------



## فهمي احمد عبدالله (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اوافق علي انشاء قسم لنظم المعلومات الجغرافيه حتي تعم الفائده


----------



## baha eldeen (29 نوفمبر 2010)

_اخي الفاضل احيك والله علي هذه الفكرة الجميلة وهي من الاهمية بمكان وذلك نسبة لاهمية هذا القسم ولابد من الاهتمال به ليتمكن مهندسونا من الابداع اكثر واكثر ومن هنا نحن معك ونايدك علي هذه الفكرة ، واني اناشد كل الاخوة الكرام بالمساعدة في انشاء هذا القسم المهم ولكم كل التقدير .... ومذيدا من العطاء والتقدم
_


----------



## على رشاش (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*أوافق الأخت مريم فى انشاء قسم نظم المعلومات*​


----------



## صابر العمراني (10 فبراير 2011)

فكرة جميلة جدا لان هذا المجال اصبح هام جدا ويستخدم في جميع المجالات واصبح من الواجب علينا متابعة التقدم في هذا المجال الهام -وانا لدي الكثير قد يفيد القسم ولكن لا اعرف كبف ارسلها لكم


----------



## sepan (11 فبراير 2011)

نعم اوافق


----------



## سامي زعيم (17 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على هذا الأقتراح الرائع وأضم صوتي أنا أيضا الى شخصكم الكريم


----------



## شعاع نور الله (23 فبراير 2011)

اوافق و شكرا علي الاقتراح


----------



## menhaly89 (3 أبريل 2011)

اوافق


----------

